# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games > Free Form Roleplaying >  Jumpers Vs. Wh40k ITP OOC 1

## Lord Raziere

Hello, This is a roleplay about "Jumpers" people who go to world from world seemingly in ten year increments having adventures and acquiring power, somehow being trapped in the Warhammer 40k universe. 

I am setting this of course Pre-Great Rift. The Imperium is still whole, and is as hilariously evil and full of corruption as it is in canon. Cadia still stands and guards the Eye of Terror. The Primarchs are absent. Things like this may of course, change as it goes along. Your goal is either to survive long enough (ten years is standard) or win against Warhammer 40,000. What defines winning may be determined by a few scenarios/victory conditions that we work out, but what is notable is that none of the Jumper were expecting or choosing to be in this universe.

The universe and the encounters will *not* be scaled to the PCs. All Jumpers will have three jumps (or worlds they spent time on) to build their character and since there is no limit on what jumps you can choose, they can get pretty broken real quick, with some quite possibly becoming so powerful that most any combat encounter might not pose any actual danger. This will not be the most serious roleplay in the world and most of the fun might be in just messing around with the Imperium of Mankind with cool powers or something while they have over the top reactions. It depends on how powerful the jumper is on whether this is a "I'm locked in here with them" or "they're locked in here with me" situation. Who knows. 

Anyways, without further ado, the rules:
Preliminary rules, stolen copied over from other RPs:

*Spoiler: THE RULES*
Show

Rule the first, no godmodding. A far better explanation of godmodding than I can give is here.

Rule the second, please remember that we plan to have a far more directed plot than Nexus. Please run any major spanners in the works past guys on this thread first.

Rule the third, don't ruin anyone else's fun. I can't stress this enough.

Rule the fourth, have fun! (Failure to abide by this rule is subject to immediate banishment.  :Small Wink: )

*Spoiler: New and Improved (but Loose) Rules v.1.1!*
Show

 These "rules" are more loose guidelines that serve another FFRPG very well so we adopted them into this one, because they work.

*Consider asking to join in fights before jumping in.* Please respect that _not_ all plots might be open. Alternatively, if you yourself want to keep a fight cordoned off from other participants, say so in the OOC, at the beginning of your post, or both.*Talk major fights over with your opponent!* This is to keep arguments about who's the better fighter, who should win, blablablablabla, out of the OOC. Of course, talk these things over in PM, or some kind of IM service. While arguments might break out over said PM/IM ... it keeps it out of the OOC. Which is what we're trying to do here. (This part is currently under review.) On that note ...*Don't argue in the OOC!* They make the atmosphere oppressive, they make things less fun, and generally unpleasant and maybe even make the arguments larger than they need be. So, if you have a problem with someone, try to talk it out in PM or IM before using the OOC. That said ...*COMMUNICATE!* This is the most important rule. We have had issues in the past with people not communicating properly, leading to arguments and hurt feelings, and even several people leaving for good. So please communicate your plans, if they affect everyone else.

*Spoiler: Rules Specific To This Roleplay*
Show


None right now, but will be added if needed.


Sheet:
*<Your character's name here>*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* Exact number or rough estimation.
*Gender:* Male, female, etc.
*Height:* Centimeters and/or feet and inches.
*Weight:* Kilograms and/or pounds.
*Species:* 
*Station:* 

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

What does your character look, feel, smell and sound like?



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

How does your character think? What drives him and what kind of a fellow is he?


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show

What has happened to your character before the game and made them who they are?


*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show





*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Anything you can't fit to the brackets above, such as equipment or property your character owns.



If you want to join, read up on the last few pages of the main IC thread, or even better, ask one of us here what's currently happening. We will figure out a good place to introduce your character. After that, make an introductory post telling where your characters are and what they're doing, and we'll continue from there.

*Spoiler: Jumper Roster*
Show


Raziere:
Ensara

Rater202:
Alexandra

Gold Leaf:
Ezekiel Olde

Earl of Purple:
Edward Sinton


*Spoiler: 40k Roster*
Show


Citizens:
Manyclops, Iota and Rhiannon's Acolytes
Astropath Xiao and Nebette

Inquisitors:
First Three Inquisitors

Space Marines:
Space Marines I

----------


## Rater202

This was originally my idea but Raz is the one running it.

To clarify, while the game itself is Freeform our primary characters are being made using Jumpchain Documents under "standard rules" that is to say, you the Jumper consciously chose which settings you jumped and what your items or perks were, they had 1000 points(plus any relevant stipends) to strt with, and can take drawbacks to get more points.

You also get something called a "Body Mod" which are small cosmetic or quality of life improvements to your base body, and a "cosmic Warehouse/Personal Reality" to keep your stuff and possibly lie in based on your purchases.

Technically there are documents for building this out, but I prefer to handle it abstractly as "you look like what you look like and are cured of any unwanted disabilities or mental disorders and are generally healthy by default" and "your warehouse has exactly enough room, facilities, and utilities to maintain your stuff."

I also tend to include "you are immune to bodily dysphoria" as part of the body mod because some jumps have options to change sex, gender, or species but they don't always say that they compensate for the changes in body... And sometimes this is determined randomly.
Drawbacks fall off after the jump ends.

If someone wants to join in but doesn't have access to jump documents, I can probably find some for you.

We also discussed that the Jumpers/PCs did _not_ choose to come to 40k and do not have 40k resources by default. How they ended up here is one of those "does it matter" questions but probably has something to do with their respective Benefactors thinking it was funny.

Some jump documents have options to combine them with other jump documents. I am operating under the assumption that combining two or more documents means that that jump counts for two or more.

Finally... Not every Jump Document is safe for work. Please don't use any that are not. This forum has very strict rules about that kind of thing.

----------


## Lord Raziere

here's my character, bit long
*Ensara*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* About 50, mentally
*Gender:* female
*Height:* 6ft
*Weight:* 150pds
*Species:* Vampire Planeswalker
*Station:* Jumper

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Ensara has medium length red hair and green eyes, and pale skin, she has vampire fangs on her mouth. She wears fancy red and pink xianxia silk robes for fighting martial arts in. When her anima banner flares, its a viridian green  with red winds within it and her caste mark is a hollow green circle with a gap with two dots at the ends. 

Her Devil-body incarnation form floats off the ground and has five arms for seven limbs total, two horns that branch into seven tips. Her hair becomes a long rainbow, her skin becomes golden with green linings all over, her hearthstone appears on her forehead, her eyes become red in one iris and blue in the other, and a green ring with three balls for each color of mana floats behind her head. And various other such sublime details. 



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Ensara is a staunch individualist with both artistic passion and a scholarly reason. She gathers power not just for ambition but to collect various strange powers and abilities that she is interested in learning about as well what she feels expresses her inner nature best. Currently this takes the form of learning various martial arts for the sake of knowing them because they do cool things, but this can shift to collecting a weapon, new spell or magic, an artifact, or just learning something new and interesting- her curiosity and enjoyment are just as important to her as her survival. Despite-or maybe because of- her black mana philosophy she recognizes the freedoms and individuality of others and thus will fight to give people them or preserve them from those who would take it away. She can at times be hedonistic and other times cunning and scheming, but she is always herself. Ensara does tend to leave chaos in her wake though.


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show


To make a long story short, Ensara, young modern girl of Earth, one day decided to try and jumpchain thinking it was fun but could never actually happen, picking a bunch of options without thought for the consequences then clicked on a button which said Done! When you go to sleep, you'll wake up starting the jump, have fun! and thought it was just a joke on the creators design. 

Jump 1: Exalted, First Ten Years
So when she woke up in the Demon City of Malfeas as an Infernal Exalted, being screamed awake by a tomescu and looked up to see an unmoving green sun above, she was surprised and terrified. After a disorienting morning with meeting at the Althing Infernal to discuss giving the demons of the first circle rights of which all were in favor for but none agreed on the exact how, and dealing with the general horrors of the demon city on the way from her manse, she focused up and thought: she was stuck in Creation for ten years. She had to somehow make the most of it. Remembering that one of the options she picked was a Sidereal Sifu she went about trying to find hers, and soon discovered that she had been chosen in the previous Althing Infernal meeting to be the link between the Infernals and Rakan Thulio's faction of Getimians and Sidereals, as they both had a common enemy in Yu-shan. 

Her Sifu soon came and they both traveled to the strange place that is Zen-Mu to train, a Chosen of Battles named Shanari. There here Sifu taught her the beginnings of various martial arts, from White Veil to Dreaming Pearl Courtesan to Black Claw to Ebon Shadow but most importantly Prismatic Arrangement of Creation Style. The alternated between this training and going on espionage missions into Yu-Shan and the Realm, focusing on learning Prismatic Arrangement of Creation and Black Claw style while they did so. But then four years into the jump, on an important mission, her Sifu died, killed by another Sidereal of the Bronze faction and she felt sudden loss and despair. She had fell in love with Shanari...admittedly probably because of the Black Claw Style but she felt love, and now her Sifu whom she respected and loved was lost forever.

So she devoted herself to the cause of fighting against Yu-shan. She started by sabotaging the Realm so that it would fall into civil war, assassinating the compromise candidate the Deliberative came up with and pinning it on Mnemon. This caused chaos to allow Solars and Infernals like her to seize their chance to carve their own kingdoms across Creation, while the Bronze faction scrambled to re-stabilize the Realm. Taking advantage of it, she further killed Sidereals that were acting more recklessly than usual, leaving messages to taunt and lure out Shanari's killer, who brought along a Wyld Hunt back up only for her to distract them with a bunch of blood apes and kill the murderer in single combat by tearing out his heart. 

The Bronze Faction leadership was a bit harder to get to. For years they evaded her, but soon enough she led an assault to kill Anys Syn, Bolok and Chejop Kejack. She fought Anys while the Getimians took out the other two. The Bronze faction at this fell into complete disarray, and the Immaculate Order began falling apart without anyone's guiding hand. After that, she didn't really know what to do. Both the Scarlet Empire and the Sidereals were in such chaos that they were never going to fully recover from this, their imperialism was as good as done, and other Exalts were more than suited to make make regimes themselves- one thing she wasn't good at was stabilizing or repairing the situation so she let others do it themselves. 

Instead she began mastering sorcery and other martial arts, taking martial arts manuals so she can find to finish up her less worked on styles. Unfortunately the only way she could learn a Sidereal Martial Art was if she learned it from a Sidereal, and Shanari only taught her Prismatic Arrangement of Creation- and she had foolishly not taken the perk that would allow her to learn them without such setting restrictions. She would help out with punishing corrupt gods or blasting a behemoth into oblivion or stopping a Lunar elder plot to genocide the Dragon-Blooded with a plague, but mostly focus on her training and studies, as well cultivating her soul hierarchy.

When the ten years were up, a strange message appeared in her sleep: Go Home, Stay or Next Jump. She didn't want to go home, and she knew that staying in Exalted too long was a bit of a bad idea due to the great Curse, so she went to the Next Jump, choosing Magic the Gathering.

Jump 2: Magic the Gathering, Second Ten Years
She awoke on the plane of Grixis with the power of Black, Blue and Red mana, artificer knowledge, a mana geode and three empty lands, and of course a post-mending planeswalker spark. But she had taken a downside: she had made a pact with four demons for eternal youth as a vampire but now they a curse on her that would allow them to kill her at any time if she didn't follow their orders. She planned on this drawback, but first she planeswalked off the plane of entropy.

Arriving on Esper was a bit safer for what she needed to do. She hatched a plan to use her Adamant Circle Sorcery to summon demons from Creation to defeat the demons here. After all she couldn't fight the four demons directly but she could figure out how to get others to do it for her. While she used plans to lure out the demons into traps over the years she found out these orders were benefiting Nicol Bolas's plan. She found Liliana Vess and it turned out these were the four same demons she was trying to kill and they both hatched a scheme, using manipulation to make a few paladins kill one with their holy magic, make another arouse the ire of Chandra Nalaar and get burned to cinders, a third fell into a trap of various blood apes beating him to death and the fourth knowing the death of the others met with them to discuss hiding him from whoever is assassinating them which they used to convince him to go to a secret underground cave....that Ensara detonated with red mana to collapse on top of him, killing all four.

This endeavor took a few years over which Ensara gathered people from Ravnica, Grixis and Kaladesh to her town, fortress and temple, but the two planeswalkers knew that their business wasn't done. They had learned that Nicol Bolas was  going to use the Elder Spell to harvest all the planeswalker sparks to attain ultimate power. But even Post-Mending he is still one of the most powerful beings in the Multiverse. To defeat him would require a plan so cunning as to be devious, with audacity to match. Gathering information they determined with spies that the plan hinges on certain artifacts: the Immortal Sun, a treasure that traps planeswalkers on Ixalan. Tezzeret as Nicol Bola's pawn would retrieve it through the Planar Bridge to give it to him to attract and use it to trap planeswalkers on Ravnica then kill them using the Dreadhorde from Amonkhet. But the problem was, the Dreadhorde was still dangerous even if the planeswalkers could escape, and Liliana's contract had just transferred to Nicol Bolas himself.
So they agreed that Liliana would kill Tezzeret on Ixalan while Ensara would destroy the Dreadhorde of Amonkhet, the harder of the two jobs, she gave Liliana an artifact of her own creation to help kill Tezzeret instantly and went on her way.

This artifact turned out to be a bomb that blew up both Tezzeret and Liliana Vess. After all, Liliana was still under Nicol Bolas contract and would still help him afterwards. Both of them dead meant both agents of Nicol Bolas gone. Meanwhile Ensara with sorcery and red mana magic as powerful as she could muster, blew up the Planar Bridge stolen from Kaladesh, keeping the Dreadhorde on Amonkhet. The priesthood was enraged at the Great Pharoah's portal being destroyed and she hid and ran until she could planeswalk away.

Ugin and Sarkhan Vol approached her and congratulated her on preventing a deadly war from breaking out between planeswalkers and Nicol Bolas, but their plan had relied on it happening to get rid of him. As things are now, it was perfectly possible for him to recreate the Planar Bridge and find a new pawn to retrieve the Immortal Sun given enough time, but this delayed him- he wouldn't go back to Amonkhet to retrieve the Dreadhorde yet. So she went back to Amonkhet in disguise, and start the Hour of Revelation early. As the citizens realize their way of life was founded on empty promises, Ensara used black and blue magic to control as many of the Dreadhorde to attack each other, wasting his army on itself. Ugin and Sarkhan free and assist the five gods in killing the three corrupted by Nicol Bolas and evacuating the citizens from Naktamun, then Ensara used an illusionary message of Tezzeret completing his mission to lure Nicol Bolas in- then they all ambushed him, Hazoret using her spear to deal a critical blow then Ugin taking him to be imprisoned in his meditation plane.

Such business done, she got the message again and this time would go to Anima Beyond Fantasy, with a huge drawback: the Gaian Imperium would out for her specifically, and she'd be focusing on collecting martial arts next jump.

Jump 3: Anima Beyond Fantas, Third Ten years
On the third jump she woke up in Bastel. A ruin with prison for supernatural creatures under it. She looked, and kill the two black serpents guarding it then find the water dragon Miyami, making a dragon pact with her and freeing the supernatural creatures within and rallying them to help fight against the Imperium. What follows is ten years of martial arts fighting, magical blasting of high technology as Ensara constantly ran across Gaia learning the ways of Ki and Nemesis, feeling a thrill as she cuts loose, copying martial artists they send to kill her with her Eyes of Destiny, answering their armies with ones of demons and undead, and so on. She was an Exalted and planeswalker by now, she could handle herself. 

Her own fists would shatter the Gaian Imperium, killing Barnabas its leader. She earns all of the Gaian Imperium's information as a result from completing such a scenario. But what she really wanted to learn more martial arts of ABF and she was jumper planeswalker now so no reason to not just stay here a little longer to learn all the martial arts she wants then go later or go to xianxia unvierses to collect interesting martial arts there, but then-
She finds herself in the Wh40k verse unexpectedly, and unable to planeswalk out of it. Darn it, she wanted to learn more martial arts. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


-First Jump: Exalted
Infernal Exalted:
Ensara is a Green Sun Princess, an Infernal Exalted and thus gains an Unwoven Coadjulator, an affinity for Orichalcum artifacts and their evocations, and access to Infernal charms
Nadir Caste:
She furthermore is a Nadir Caste and thus gains anima powers that allow her to dampen her anima, hide her identity with her anima and create a zone of absolute silence around her.

Soul Hierarchy:
Has Malfean demon that used to a Neomah as her unwoven coadjulator within her but has transformed into her third circle fetich soul, Zinara, The Black Star. 
Second Circle Souls include:
Azeko, The Crimson Inspiration
Prolimas, The Azure Aethernaut 
Bosha, The Prismatic Cultivator 
Tara, The Sorceress of Deals 
Kyame, The Shadow That Deceives
Aiyeku, The Collector of Treasures 

Stunt Master:
Does things better when she does them in an excessive or over the top manner. 

Infernal Charms:
Knows various skill charms equal to Solars in power but Infernal themed, often having some theme of defying established authority or heaven, bitterness and revenge, demonic transhumanism, warlock occultism or destructive energies

Universal:
Devil-Body Incarnation
She can transform into demonic forms that reflects her innermost nature that is powerful and strange, as well as emit a field that enforces her inner world upon the environment around her. Devil Bodies Known:
Crimson Whirlwind Devil Body, Sky-Twisting Devil Body, Untamed Apocalypse Devil-Body, Flowing Silver Devil Body, Prismatic Wings Devil-Body, Devouring Flower Devil Body, Black Mirror Devil Body, Mirror Labyrinth Devil Body, Passion Storm Devil-Body. 

-Caste:
Stealth:
can turn invisible like the silent wind, manipulate shadows or the wind to hide herself, blow away corpses and evidence into nothing, and other such infernal feats of stealth
Athletics:
Can run like the silent wind running up walls, ceilings and along water, run into the sky, create mortal splinters of herself, becoming crimson shredding wind and other such feats
Larceny:
has Infernal themed charms to disguise herself as someone else, to commit a crime in defiance of authority and thus convince others to do it to, steal something while making them think the item never belonged to them and other such feats
Awareness:
Has charms to peer at someone to know their deepest desires and see in the dark, extend her senses through the air, be ware of surprise attacks and so on.
Socialize:
has charms to turn peoples fondest memories into bad ones, make them keep something a secret, and other charms to enhance making deals the devil, secret conspiracies, convincing people to break oaths, taboos and so on.

Favored:
Resistance:
Has Ox-body charms to take more hits, charms to resist desolate environments and eat any mundane substance without harm.

Integrity:
Knows charms to resist social influence from authority figures, gods and people she has feelings of bitterness and hate towards. Furthermore she has charms to resist shaping/transformative effects to her form as well as magical influences over her mind.

Brawl:
-Infernal Brawl
Knows Infernal Brawl charms like One Hand Fury, Crack The Sky and Oath-Shattering Strike, as well as general unarmed fighting prowess involving rage, brutality and unrestrained violence, wrapping her fists in viridian flame and such. 

-Martial Arts:
Ensara is martial genius comparable Solars, has been taught a Sidereal Martial Art by a Sidereal sifu and knows others from being taught them or figuring them out after her Exalted jump. Other Martial Arts she knows includes: Black Claw Style, Dreaming Pearl Courtesan, White Veil, Ebon Shadow, and Righteous Devil Style

Sidereal Martial Art: Prismatic Arrangement of Creation Style 
A fighting style that allows her to grow starmetal claws, make her skin orichalcum to protect herself, punch people from range, redirect charms, annul charms, shatter spells with a palm strike, disrupts astrology and destiny effects with pressure point strikes, possess people or objects, imitate the anima of another exalt, take a stance to make people addicted to the stance as well as not want harm the user of it while its taken, channel essence into their blows, coalesce essence into a custom hearthstone on her forehead, and Prismatic Arrangement of creation form which allows her to be aware of everything around her and use all her other forms at the same time.

Occult:
Spirit Slayer:
Knows charms to detect, touch, bind and slay spirits with the option to inflict a curse on the spirit when they're defeated instead.

Devil Tiger Reminiscent:
Ensara has an inner world within her soul that her jumper warehouse and other things is store within. Furthermore she has a soul hierarchy much like a primordial occupying her inner world representing aspects of herself. As she has only been an infernal for thirty years, this soul hierarchy is a bit small and rudimentary, often directly reflecting apart of herself in obvious ways. She can externalize this inner world and her souls in various ways either permanent or temporary.

Transformative Devil Hexes:
Can turn humans into a demon or mutate them to be more demon-like to enhance something they can do at a touch, curse them with bad luck or transform them in detrimental way with an unarmed attack.

Adamant Circle Sorcery:
Ensara has learned all three circles of sorcery. Her initiation came from a bargain with Mara and she can draw essence from immersing herself in shadow for her spells, as well as having a tattoo that manipulates shadows as weapons. The spells she knows are:
-Terrestrial Circle:
Control: Mists of Eventide
Demon of the First Circle
Cirrus Skiff
Infallible Messenger
Flight of the Brilliant Raptor
Silent Words of Dreams and Nightmares
-Celestial Circle:
Demon of the Second Circle
Impenetrable Veil of Night 
Ivory Orchid Pavilion
Cantata of Empty Voices
Magma Kraken
-Adamant Circle:
Demon of the Third Circle
Death Ray
Rain of Doom

-Second Jump: Magic The Gathering
Artificer:
Is skilled at creating various Magic the Gathering artifacts and magitechnology. Investing into has in turn made her skilled at Craft from Exalted access to Oramus-themed crafting charms. Her artifacts mainly use red and blue mana in their creation and empowerment. 

Planeswalker Spark:
can travel between planes, can intuitively cast spells, summon creatures that shares her colors, create new creatures from mana, and can form contracts with higher powers to boost her abilities. Has a ten mana mote capacity, filled by having lands. As she has completed this jump, the Spark has become a Pre-Mending one, making her pure mana and near unkillable and immortal.

Color Magic:
Is aligned to three colors, red black and blue. Her primary color is Black with Red and blue being secondary. While has specific talents in each, she is capable casting spells outside of those talents as long as they remain within the colors theme. 

Black Mana Magic:
Has particular talent for Sangromancy, Necromancy, Shadow magic and Demonology, allowing her to summon undead, ghosts, demons, shades of all kinds, control blood and people with blood. As her primary color she receives greater side benefits:
-Seeing into the Darkness: can see into the darkness and the nature of other people clearer than most, becoming an excellent judge of character and more perceptive what people want 
-Amorality: can discard morality and/or immorality at will to accomplish goals by doing actions that would either otherwise be a difficult decision or be considered foolish or overly generous. 
-Blade in the Dark: skilled assassin, infiltrator, poisoner, pragmatic fighter and can counter other assassins using the same methods
-Lying with Demons: can more easily get in contact with greater entities and make deals with them at less steep prices, furthermore has a black mana demon adviser that is fused with her Unwoven coadjulator allow her to boost her black magic, and forcibly bind demons to her service using unfair terms only working on demons weaker than her, and with more powerful demons allow her to shrug off some the conditions of a willing contract such as trading a different powerful soul to the demon than her own

Blue Mana Magic:
Has particular talent for cryomancy, mental magic, illusion magic and chronomancy in this color. It grants her strong mental defenses. Mixing with black mana allows her mental magic to be used to break or dominate minds. Chronomancy does not allow her to travel back through time, and only allow her to do local time manipulation on individuals or visible areas.
-Secret Hunter: Can discern truth from legend and find out what rumors hold merit or just just nonsense, won't lose the lead when she starts pursuing it, she might not be up to the trials involved getting the secret/artifact/whatever but she will never be at a loss at what to do next, and in addition is not just merely good at finding such things but she's lucky when it comes to stumbling upon rumors and and legends of interest to her.

Red Mana Magic:
She has particular talent for pyromancy and electromancy in this color. Some of its used in her blood magic with black mana and to make hellfire. Mixing with it blue magic she can help power and make artifacts and technology. 
-Improvised spellcasting: can create improvised spells within her colors with flaws.

-Third Jump: Anima Beyond Fantasy
Dabbler:
Ensara took a perk during this jump to be a dabbler in every skill of ABF, and thus has some skill in all of them which can be enhanced with her Infernal Exaltation. 

Dragon Pact: 
Ensara has formed a pact with a ice dragon named Miyami. Miyami is a dragon who can breathe ice and is Ensara's companion, summonable through the Dragonpact. 

Ki Warrior:
Can use the ABF version of ki. She can learn Dominion techniques, knows Technique Imitation, Improvised Techniques and do Inhumanity and Zen actions.

Nemesis User:
Can wield Nemesis ki to weaken magic, psychic powers or ki but only one at a time, use Nemesis as energy barrier against attacks, touch intangible beings, has enhanced resistances, has no needs, use Movement of Emptiness, temporarily become intangible, exude an existential cold aura that applies penalties to people who can't resist it, use nemesis to become hard to detect using ki, magic or psychic power. 

Legacy of Blood: Eyes of Destiny:
She can predict others martial arts when fighting against them as well as copy their techniques.

Mors: Limit of Death:
Regains ki when she kills foes, power of the foe doesn't matter as its the act of killing itself that does it, but can't get it from killing insects or animals. 

Basic Martial Arts:
Knows Aikido, Tai Chi, Kung Fu and Shotokan as prerequisites to learn Advanced Martial Arts

Advanced Martial Arts:
Knows Suyanta, Selene, Shephon, Mushin, Hakyoukuken and Godhand martial arts of Gaia. They technically aren't ki techniques, but martial arts that enhance her unarmed fighting in slightly supernatural ways and are related to ki techniques.  

Dominion Technique Tree(s): 
Knows Anima, Song of the Fallen Angels a powerful ABF Dominion Technique martial art of five techniques that uses four wings of light to fight with, as well as the beginnings of Gunhell and Cosmos but hasn't fully learned them yet. 

Ars Magnus User:
The most powerful singular abilities of ki users, they are only learnable by those who have achieved inhuman or zen levels of martial mastery. While powerful, they seem only useful in personal combat. 

Ars Magnus, Rem: The Eyes of Destiny
This Ars Magnus scans incoming martial arts technique for weaknesses so that the user can counter them incredibly well. While not required, Eyes of Destiny enhance this Ars Magnus.

Ashuriam: Dimensional Assault:
a technique to move between a pocket dimension and the normal world to make attacks through small portals, vulnerable to any being supernatural enough to exist on multiple layers of reality at once.

Agnitum: Absolute Eye:
Can fire a missile and guide its path by projecting her senses through it. Makes perceiving whats happening with her own body difficult

Chaos Meister: Control of Chaos:
Can control space time to limited extent to either:
-Existential Alteration: redo an action.
-Duality of Destiny:see the two most likely results of an action and choose the one they like
-Null Tempus: undo an event and reattempt it as long as the first result doesn't leave her unconscious or dead.
This can only be done in combat. 

Etherial: Infinite Attacks: 
Make a barrage of incredibly fast attacks that doesn't seem to do anything at first, only for the results to appear seconds later.

Infinium: Fluctuation of Space:
Basically allows her to flash step short distances.

Cancer Magister: Monofilament Weapons: 
Can wield monofilament wires as weapons with expertise 

Ophiucos: Lord of Infinite Swords:
Can bind, summon and control dozens of swords with thought and gesture alone.  The swords used must be of sufficiently high quality to use this Ars Magnus, it cannot be combined with other ki techniques.



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Items:
Artifact: Viridian Fury and Psychedelic Joy, Twin Orichalcum Flame Pistols
These two orichalcum flame pistols carved to look like dragons and covered with an emerald patina, they fire viridian green flames of malfeas as normal attacks but has evocations to spew prismatic flames that inflict mental conditions on people instead, making them euphoric, mad or otherwise.

Exalted Martial Manuals:
Has various Exalted Style Manuals she has yet to learn in her warehouse. This includes: Charcoal March of Spiders, Obsidian Shards of Infinity, Orgiastic Fugitive, Water Dragon,  Crystal Chameleon, Shadow Throne and Violet Bier of Sorrows. 

Orichalcum Daiklave collection:
As a bunch of Orichalcum daiklaves she has made to use with Ophiucos 

Wealth Aplenty:
Ensara obtained a wealthy income and all that comes with for any jump she goes into from this first one.

An Artificer's Dream:
She possesses in her warehouse an ever regenerating source of raw Orichalcum that can be used to make artifacts. 

Mana Geode:
Can produce one mote of mana. In addition looking into it she can see the future to a limited extent but these events are blurry and may not come to pass.

Lands:
All her lands and people who dwell in them are in her warehouse and consequently her inner world of her soul due to her Infernal Exalted soul.

Little Malfeas (Red/Black Town)
A las vegas like town of hedonism, gambling, entertainment and pleasures from Creation, Malfeas and Ravnica. Populated by demons from malfeas who view as a liberator who gave them rights, creation humans who revere Ensara as a goddess and MTG humans who view her as a weird planeswalker. Generates red and black mana and is an excellent place to recruit people to her cause, and is a source of revenue as well as where her mansion is located wherever she Jumps to

Shadowflow Fortress (Blue/Black Fortress)
Generates blue and black mana, and acts as a fortress protecting this town with skeletal troops, shades, ghosts and the like, commanded by vampire and necromancer underlings. Is constantly making plans and preparations for any attack. Has a water supply and a place to grow food, is an excellent staging ground for military maneuvers, hard to breach by an army of similar size, is a fine place to make a last stand.

Izzet Labs (Red/Blue Research Temple)
Generates red and blue mana. Its a place of worship that she can gather scientists from, and is also a place of foresight providing minor divination through scientific prediction.

Anima Beyond Fantasy:
Scenario: Scattered Shadows Reward
Ensara has an black metal piece from shattering the Imperium of Anima's world, having downloading all the spells, blueprints, modified genetic code and everything they ever created into her mind, replication is possible but not as easy you'd think. 

Other items of ABF
Arachne, Zebah sword, Portal Key, Gram, Caliburn, The Lawbringers, Zelber and Ruin.

----------


## Gold Leaf

So, say I thought this concept was super cool and I wanted to make a character, but I've never seen this type of thing and don't really know where to start. How would I go about that? What kind of character can I make, and what details would I be expected to add?

----------


## Lord Raziere

well its based on jumpchains, my character was roughly made using these three jumpchain docs just as an example:
Exalted:
https://i.4pcdn.org/tg/1493836936074.pdf

Magic the Gathering:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1meM...s_Rjzaacz/view

Anima Beyond Fantasy:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By8...3OGnjm_vMI3j2A

the thing is, these docs only determine what you start out with in each jump. if for example, you made a character that went through the Star Wars universe and started out with force sensitivity, that doesn't prevent them from picking up a lightsaber or better use of force power over the course of the jump, so for this you get what you start out with plus whatever you think the character would plausibly get within ten years in that universe-which might be more than you think if you purchase something that accelerates your ability to learn or gives you lots of stuff at the start. so really they're only a basis or a guideline, think of it as a writing prompt more than hard rules. its like an isekai, but you can keep going to other worlds after the first one. like just google "(whatever game/book/videogame/setting you like) jumpchain" and it will give you some, there is tons of these.

as for what kind of character, Rater has said and I paraphrase "am fine with something like a timelord autobot with S2 normandy vehicle form" so the potential can be pretty crazy. like the jumpchains assume that your probably a normal human who somehow acquired the ability to go to other worlds on the condition they have to survive in it for ten years or solve the scenario to win. now of course the human can through their purchases become a whole lot of different things, and what they are kinda stacks, you don't lose the powers you gain, they build with each world you go to, you can take drawbacks to lock yourself out your previous powers for a jump sometimes, some even have options to temporarily lock your memories but this isn't consistent and you always get that sort of thing back at the end whether you win or lose. (I'm not actually too clear on how you can lose a jumpchain) 

for this roleplay we're assuming you have done this for three worlds as default baseline assumption, you could have less if you want to, but the minimum is 1 jump, I'd say, no drop ins with no powers at all, that just wouldn't be fun for the player, because Wh40k isn't a good universe to be powerless in. survival horror is something more default 40k already does, we're specifically trying for "your from another world, you have powers, how are you going interact with Warhammer 40k?", and I'm assuming anyone who wants to do this wants to wreck 40k because everyone in it is evil and deserves whatever they get, though a compassionate character who wants to show everyone a better way isn't out of the question so long as it doesn't ruin another persons fun, I guess.

I mean I guess there is nothing _saying_ the jumper has to start out human but that'd be like having an extra jump in a sense if they're sufficiently fantastical, so I'd count their original universe as their first jump in that case. 

now explaining HOW this character goes from world to world....doesn't seem all that relevant to jumpchains? they just assume that it happens somehow. Rater mentions something about a Benefactor but that also doesn't seem relevant to them? it could be relevant if we want. there could be plot points about how jumps work and what is causing us to be trapped here if we want. I try to not make assumptions.

I also am assuming that your going to a Jumper, a character from outside 40k and that your not interested in playing a 40k native. now I could be wrong, so what would dealing a player who wants to play a 40k character in this be handled? I generally assume that I'm going to be running all the 40k stuff, so I'd guess you'd have to run the concept by me and tell me what you have in mind, though I generally assume a comedic take on 40k for something like this- think _Ciaphas Cain_, _All Guardsman Party_, _If the Emperor Had a Text to Speech Device_ or _Warhams_.  In my mind, 40k is just not a universe to take all that seriously due to what I'm influenced by and I'm one running this so....keep that in mind. Its also because well...a bunch of weird people with potentially any strange or goofy power showing up in 40k to screw with the Imperium? comedic 40k is the only way I can reconcile it. 

....oh you probably meant the sheet to use or something. sorry forgot to include a sheet thing to use when copying the rules, I'll get to that.

----------


## Rater202

Note that under normal circumstances if you didn't pay points for it it might not work right because it won't be "fiat-backed" but we can be lax about that here.

As for how it happens, on a Standard Chain, you have something called a benefactor, or more informally a "Jump-chan," a "Random Omnipotent Being" who approached you and offered to send you on the chain, and is "sponsoring" you(IE, the one granting you the stuff you paid points for and making sure all of your stuff still works, among other things) and typically the reason they did that is "they were bored and think you'll be entertaining."

----------


## Gold Leaf

Aight, well, here's the guy. I hope this is okay. (History's a little light because, despite evidence pointing otherwise, I am not that creative)

EZEKIEL OLDE
OLDE HABITS DIE HARD

*Spoiler: Ezekiel Olde*
Show


*Age:* Mentally 75
*Gender:*  Male
*Height:* 6 foot 4
*Weight:*  75 kg
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Jumper

*Spoiler: Physical description*
Show

Ezekiel is a tall, lean man with dark, wrinkled skin, brown eyes, good muscle, and a hard expression. He has short dreadlocks that have started to grey at the roots. He always wears his white labcoat with 2 deep pockets on the outside and many more inside, under which he wears a Grapple Pilot's suit (even though he was an A-Wall pilot).
*Spoiler: What he wears under his labcoat*
Show






*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Ezekiel is a honest, but pragmatic scientist who values empirical evidence over belief. His background in science stems from a desire to fully understand the world around him. As such, hell jump at the chance to research the unknown, and isnt afraid to try taking apart animals or machines to see what makes them tick. His greatest skill, though, is not as a biologist or engineer, but as a physicist. As such, he is fascinated by systems that seek to defy the laws of physics, and its these he wants to research more than anything else. This also makes him somewhat bitter towards magic and its users, since magic is the natural enemy of science.



*Spoiler: Short-form History*
Show

Ezekiel Olde was an olde dude who lived with his two adult sons, and hung out with his two scientist friends. When he was offered the opportunity to be part of science the world had never seen before, he jumped at the chance. After all, real scientists would go to any length for research, no matter what it cost.

First Jump: Portal, as a Test Subject: Completed GlaDOS testing, escaped the facility, got recaptured, did it all over again, managing to survive the entire time through a mixture of physics knowledge, quick thinking, and daily stretches, and at the end of the 10 years, decided to jump again.

Second Jump: Borderlands, as a Drop-In: Woke up on a bus with some fat dude shouting at him, hopped off to find himself at the town of Sanctuary, helped clear it of bandits and bring it glory, met Patricia Tannis and convinced her to teach him basic biology, combined this with the knowledge from Portal to legitimately become a renowned scientist in his own right, was a little reluctant to jump again but who doesnt want their own Titan?

Third Jump: Titanfall, as a Pilot: Found himself in the cockpit of a Titan working for the IMC, made a great bond with it, fought and won many a battle, was lucky enough to never have to fight Jack Cooper, retired with all his stuff and chilled on a farm, doing his favourite activity (being olde).
Now: Finds himself in WH40K. This sucks.



*Spoiler: Story So Far*
Show

TBD


*Spoiler: Abilities/Items*
Show

First Jump: Portal

Aperture Science Handheld Portal Device: A fully functioning portal gun, capable of opening
and closing quantum tunnels on suitable surfaces. Portals can only be opened on solid, mostly smooth surfaces which are capable of conducting portals the size of a human person. What materials conduct portals? Certain tiled floors, metal, any kind of prop, doors and windows cannot conduct portals, while other tiled floors and the surface of the moon can. Anything with conversion gel on it can conduct portals.

Conversion Gel recipe: This is a recipe for Apertures Conversion Gel, which makes any surface it coats able to conduct a portal. More importantly, its a huge improvement over Apertures current bank-braking recipe. Ground up rocks from any object considered a moon will work, mixed with the recipe for especially thick Jello. Washes off with water.

Thinking with Portals: Has an exact knowledge of how much force is required to cause a specific outcome, and an understanding of what gravity and kinetic energy will do to his own body.

The Enrichment Center regrets to inform you that this next test is impossible: Can get workable results and data out of tests that would never be considered acceptable in a real lab.

Thats not just flattery. You are great at science: Is found hard to genuinely hate by authority figures he is not actively working against or trying to kill.

Long Fall Boots: Footwear which allows a human moving at
terminal velocity to impact a solid surface without any harm or loss of balance. It doesnt make
movement difficult and can easily be adapted to nonhuman forms. Robot feet, for example.

Weve both done a lot of things that youre going to regret: Ouch!
You gain the abilities of a successful insult comic at the top of their game. Youll have no trouble coming up with endless insults, passive aggressive statements, and comebacks. Whether theyre hilarious to everyone or just funny to you is optional. You can use this ability to mislead people if what you're saying is outlandish enough to seem false. Promising a test subject cake and a party at the end of a test when you're planning to kill them, for example.

Second Jump: Borderlands

Fight For Your Life: After having suffered a fatal blow, can have adrenaline kick in and stand back up as long as he manages to kill an enemy between suffering the blow and actually dying.

INCOMPREHENSIBLE SUBTITLE!: GE-Im not putting that in allcaps. Can get a badass subtitle that gives your name when you do something awesome or enter a battle or room. If meeting other badass people, will see their subtitle and name when they meet the same conditions. Can provide hints for defeating them. Ezekiels subtitle is OLDE HABITS DIE HARD.

Seventh Sense: If someone is breaking into your place, can talk on their radio to scare them off/interrogate them. This works even if it would be impossible to tell a burglary was taking place, or get in contact with the burglars.

Echo Recorder with HUD and a Melee Weapon

Hero-Killin Gear: For Ezekiel, his Olde Heroic Demon. This long, silver, double-barreled pump-action shotgun will successfully fire any and all shotgun and/or sniper rounds that are loaded into it, with accuracy and stopping power to boot.

Shield: Has a regenerating energy shield, partially of his own design, that blocks incoming damage by canceling bullets momentum. After doing this, the shield becomes extremely hot to the touch (though for its user, it maintains room temperature) and can even set flesh on fire if having absorbed a lot of damage.

Weird Glowy Rocks: A small supply of Moonstone and Eridium that can be used as a power source. The moonstone mostly just makes things shinier.

Your Face Will Remember That: If Ezekiel does or says something that the person hes interacting with will remember forever, hell be aware of this.

Storage Deck: Gives Ezekiel a storage deck the size of a small room, accessible at any time, as well as four active weapon slots that can be hotswapped between and some space reserved for ammunition.

Third Jump: Titanfall

Krampus Was Waiting For Your Soul!: People instinctively react to that which is different. The person who sounds foreign (in this case, Ezekiel with his deep voice and slight African accent) will be treated with more respect and expected more of. Its odd, but true. And for whatever reason... he does actually improve when youre the odd one out, becoming more competent and intimidating.

Scarves and Suits: Ezekiels lab coat is very easy to clean when its convenient and always looks good on him.

Jumpkit Training: Along with general mobility and acrobatic training, is also trained in the use of a jumpkit, a limited thrust pack that can boost the wearer higher or nullify their weight for wall running while also protecting them from long falls.

Titan Cowboy: Whenever Ezekiel mounts a machine, he always seems to be able to find a spot or hatch where he can shoot directly into the machines internals, killing the crew or damaging delicate systems.

Titan Piloting: Can operate a Titan as if its an extension of his body.

Pilot Augmentation: Gene therapy and cybernetic replacements are installed under the skin, improving durability while reducing weight and making limbs more responsive. The eyes are replaced and cochlear implants installed, providing vision to distances of two kilometers unaided. 

Helmet: There are two iconic pieces of equipment that makes a Pilot. The first is the venerable jumpkit, and the second is the Pilots helmet. What started out as simply the helmet piece to a pressure suit, the helmet and visor have evolved into significant stand-alone pieces of equipment. A Pilots helmet features an independent air supply, along with a miniature neural lace, similar to the one found in a Titan, but far less intense. This allows for hands-free radio operation, jumpkit activation and tactical ability operation. The helmet also has an integrated computer and Significant Intelligence program (SIGINT) designed to break most forms of security on helmet peripherals, allowing access to devices such as enemy radios or the data storage on other helmets. It could also hold fragments of an AI, if one wished to transfer it. Ezekiel has a Cloaking Device installed in his helmet that, due to its smaller size, renders it perfectly invisible whilst he wears it.

Smart Pistol MK5: Probably the most exotic Pilot weapon, the Smart Pistol is a semi-automatic
handgun that automatically locks-on to valid targets in the direction its targeting sensor is aimed. The sensor itself is a module attached to headgear worn by the operator, and links into the display of the helmet that scans for targets based on thermal and optical imaging. Once a valid target is identified, the module automatically locks onto these targets in order of identification, a process that takes several seconds as the module calculates for current weather conditions and position relative to the barrel of the pistol. After lock is achieved, the computer estimates the number of shots required to kill the target and queues that number from the pistol, up to five at a time, once the trigger is pulled, the pistol automatically fires specialized fin stabilized anti-personnel discarding sabot rounds containing a tiny computer that automatically deflect themselves on the proper trajectory, guaranteeing a hit. The process may be spoofed by a target rapidly altering it's thermal or optical signature, such as when cloaking, which will immediately cancel the lock as the computer attempts to regain lock. This process is fairly short range, requiring targets being within twenty meters, although the pistol may still be manually aimed. This pistol has an integrated suppressor and advanced targeting computer, which locks on faster and over a slightly longer range. Optimized targeting procedures reduce the amount of rounds requiring for most targets by about one.


A-Wall  Another example of miniaturized technology, the A-Wall is a descendent of the Titan-sized Particle Wall, being deployed by a small projector lain at the Pilots feet. The A-Wall blocks all projectiles entering from its strike face- that being the convex side of the field  while allowing shots originating from its interior face through. While it is eventually limited by battery life, the emitter provided here recharges instead of self-destructing, returning to usability after a period of roughly three times as long as it was active, so dont throw it away.

Orbital Drop: Attachment to Ezekiels warehouse that automatically loads and preps drop pods with the contents of his warehouse, managed by a helpful AI. The pods have a maximum size of about a Titan, but thats a lot of space when it comes down to it, although the launcher can only load and launch one pod at a time. Good for moving lots of stuff fast, but its big, flashy and noisy.

Titan Chassis - Heavy: 

Vanguard-class Titan: The Vanguard-class Titan is the first Titan designed solely by the Militia, rather than being stolen and manufactured in secret. Aside from being a generally powerful Titan, it is designed with highly modular systems in order to make both repair and field rearming much more practical, to the point that many Vanguard Pilots have cannibalized other Titans for their loadouts in the past. Ezekiel's Titan is called XS-5072, and these are its capabilities:

Cluster Missile  Scraped together by Militia engineers, Cluster Missile pods fire a singular missile that explodes into a shower of timed explosive charges on impact that continuously detonate over several seconds. These next generation missiles are engineered to IMC standards and are more accurate and longer-lasting.

Dumbfire Missiles  A simple dumbfire missile pod, when fired it sequentially releases the entirety of its payload of unguided missiles. This model has an expanded firing bay, increasing that number of missiles released with each salvo. Missiles are modified to carry plasma munitions, dealing increased damage against armored targets.

Particle Wall  This system deploys a stationary forcefield for the purposes of artificial cover. It allows firing through the side it was deployed from and blocks attacks from the other, although it can be taken down from prolonged fire. Expanded battery capacity and a secondary projector allow for the storing of two particle walls at once to be deployed independently of each other.

Gun Shield  An attachment to the firearm rather than to the Titan, the Gun Shield deploys a portable particle shield similar to the Particle Wall around the Titans weapon. While it has the tradeoff of being smaller, the Gun Shield can take more of a beating than the Particle Wall, and has the advantage of being portable.

Leadwall  At first glance, this weapon may look like another Triple Threat. However, this weapon is actually a tri-barrel shotgun, firing powerful short-ranged spreads that can strike across a Titans arms and body at once to potentially hit more weak points. While devastating at short-range, the Leadwall suffers from severe damage fall off from more than twenty or thirty meters away, while most infantry-sized shotguns can be used at ranges of over one hundred meters.

Amp Core  Some Pilots dont want fancy attacks or extra missiles. Instead, theyd simply rather their Titans performance was boosted for a set period of time. The Amp Core provides this. A single parameter of the Titan may be boosted or extended for a set period of time. Ezekiels titans Amp Core grants a massive boost to the firerate of the Leadwall.

Fathoms of Missiles: Where are all of these missiles coming from? Somehow, whenever youre not looking, someone refills your missile stocks. The racks still take time to load new missiles into the firing position, of course, but for some reason they never seem to run out of missiles to load.

Buckets of Ammunition: Weapons like the Predator Cannon or the 40mm Tracker Cannon have ammunition boxes that are as big as a Titans fist. Needless to say, where the Titan keeps the three dozen or so boxes that can be consumed in a single engagement is a mystery, but whenever theyre needed, the Titan manages to pull out another one. There is also a helpful ammunition cache under the seat.

Sub-Arms: These small mechanical arms are attached to the back of the Titan and designed to quickly grab and use small modular ordnance pods, which allows for ordnance to be swapped out simply by exchanging the pods. The arms are fairly strong and carry additional potential uses such as holstering weapons and melee combat.

SERE Kit: Its unavoidable, but sometimes your Titan will be destroyed. This is inevitable, considering the dangers of warfare, but when this occurs, you will not be left alone. Now, upon Titan destruction, its AI core will eject from the chassis and either be pulled out by the ejection sequence or ejected away from the Titan. Once recovered, the AI core will provide a single set of potent emergency tools before ejecting from its rigging. The specifics of this kit vary depending on where one is, and cannot be accessed beforehand, but are always potent and useful. In Warhammer 40k, the SERE kit contains a combat knife and a one-hand boltgun.

Trust Me: Titans seem to be smart simply because of their sheer ability to crunch numbers as AI. They can solve simple equations and perform tasks set before them but can only problem solve to a very limited extent. However, this Titan has become truly creative. It has its own initiative and ideas, which it shares and debates with its Pilot, to the point where it becomes unclear if either is truly in control. This boosts the effects of all other Titan Perks.



*Spoiler: Other*
Show

Ezekiel's warehouse contains his bed, a research and testing facility, an enormous supply of shotgun shells, and, most importantly, his Titan Hangar, Titan, and Portal Gun. Everything else is kept in one of his many pockets. He has a small door that he took off a kids' mini safe, and he uses this along with the warehouse key to grab the Portal Gun and/or shotgun ammo.

Titan Hangar: A sophisticated auto-factory, this attachment to the warehouse will manufacture any Titan you have the plans for. The designator now causes one of these Titans to be deployed to the point you designate in a drop pod when used. Once deployed, another Titan won't be produced until you return it to the warehouse or it is destroyed.  Additionally, a Titan is now constructed once a day for free, but if you want more than one Titan per day, it will  still construct you more if you can feed it the necessary raw materials.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Note that under normal circumstances if you didn't pay points for it it might not work right because it won't be "fiat-backed" but we can be lax about that here.
> 
> As for how it happens, on a Standard Chain, you have something called a benefactor, or more informally a "Jump-chan," a "Random Omnipotent Being" who approached you and offered to send you on the chain, and is "sponsoring" you(IE, the one granting you the stuff you paid points for and making sure all of your stuff still works, among other things) and typically the reason they did that is "they were bored and think you'll be entertaining."


See, my ideas for Benefactor would less generic than that but still keep the motivation, and be something like "Chaos Incarnate" or "Avatar of Freedom" or "The Jester Who Laughs At All Things". or given her demon theme, some demon/devil goddess.

yeah, Ezekiel is fine. I'm not enforcing a power level for this. particularly like some of the perks involving "remember this" and "subtitles" that'll allow me to a few cool things.

----------


## Rater202

*Alexandra aka "Starheart".*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* Biologically 13, mentally several decades older.
*Gender:* Currently Female... _Possibly_ Nonbinary.
*Height:* 5'0''
*Weight:* Average for a fit, athletic build.
*Species:* Amazonian Meta-Mutant.
*Station:* Jumper

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

The jumper who currently answers to Rachel appears to be a fit and athletic girl of 13, fair-skinned with vaguely Mediterranean features, with dark brown hair kept at neck length, light freckling just around her nose, and vibrant green eyes.

She dresses in a "superhero" outfit modeled on the traditional garb of an Amazonian Warrior but composed of a mixture of kevlar, Nomex, armored panels, and unstable molecules

When channeling her powers to their fullest, Alexandra's eyes and possibly other parts of her body grow green or else she ignites in brilliant Emerald Flame.


*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Alexandra is a complete and total geek. Particularly regarding superheroes, but also anime, videogames, and a variety of movies, western cartoons, webcomics, ghost stories, and so on.

She also has a very strict anti-authoritarian streak coming from "Traumas from my first life" but she's trying to do the work to get over it. Perks help.

Finally, she tries to put on a mature air and really does not act her apparent age... Which makes sense, because she _isn't_ her apparent age.


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show

Alexandra was born as a man in a mundane reality who had... Issues due to their life experiences and a strong preference for escapist fantasy. After discovering Jumpchain, he decided to play around with them, finding three he particularly liked.

One was based on the Amalgam comics event, a Co-Production by Marvel and DC detailing what if their two Universes were one and the same inhabited by such heroes as Clark Kent: Super-Soldier and Princess Ororo of Themyscira as well as villains like the genocidal Thanoseid and the immortal dictator Doctor Doomsday.

Another, by the same author, which detailed out living as one of MArvel's many teen and child superheroes, a Young Avenger, a member of the Power Pack or Runaways, or a student at the Xavier institute.

And a third, unrelated one, based on a Young Justice Fanfic that the author... Honestly never read and had heard mixed reviews about but it had some interesting perks and items.

Of note, the Amalgam Jump had an option to be combined with one DC Comics Jump and One Marvel Comics Jump, allowing the user to make purchases from those jumps and incorporate minor story elements(and drawbacks) from those two to be incorporated into the Amalgam jump's world.

One day, while bored, the man combined the three jumps and made choices based around what he would actually choose if he were to actually go Jumping. Powers and perks he thought were cool, drawbacks he thought he'd be able to handle, and a few narrative choices that he felt would be interesting if only for the experience.

Later that night he dreamt of being approached by an otherworldly child in a dress made of stars ad inky blackness who said in a voice that echoed with Eternity "are you sure?" and in his dreaming state answered "yeah..."

And on the Island of Amazons awoke young Alexandra, with memories of both an adulthood in a mundane world and a childhood on Themyscira blended together seamlessly.

That day was, incidentally, also the day her Mea-Mutant abilities, and just a touch more, awoke in her. Powerful psionic abilities with a touch of magic lead her to be reluctantly sent to "Man's World" to be trained by experts of such things...  For a single year, until a Black and Gold Figure, the Death-Sentry, fell from the sky and started a plauge... A virus combined with an incomplete form of the Anti-Life Equation created out of the World's heroes an army of undead marauders who worshipped a gospel of Hunger.

The plague had spread worldwide within hours and it was not long until most life on the planet was consumed. Eventually, the Silver Racer and Galactiac arrived on the planet, slew most of the Zombies, but were overwhelmed and devoured by the few they missed who split The Power Cosmic amongst themselves and then fled into space to devour life across the rest of the universe.

The bulk of the threat gone, Alexandra emerged to pick off straggling Zombies, scavenge for supplies, and try o find survivors... And it was here that she found two amoral former street kids, superpowered Runaways from Toxic home situations who'd turned to crime on the streets of New Gotham to survive and resisted the Zombie Apocalypses solely by their raw power and shear determination to live free...

...And Alexandra recognized "Mad" Molly Quinn and Pamela "Poison Rose" Prast as semi-original creations of her original self, a thought experiment on creating "Amalgam" versions of his favorite comic-book characters. Feeling a mixture of parental affection and protectiveness for them, she carefully convinced them to come back to her hiding spot which they elected to do more or less for lack of better options.

Objectively several decades passed, but Alexandra was the only one to fully notice and no one aged, due to a drawback that her original self had chosen when assembling his build. In this time Alexandra first went to great efforts to survive in the face of resource shortages and assorted foes, surviving villains and killer machines, who targetted her and hers for reasons both petty and not so petty, and later gathered resources to better train and educate herself in her assorted powers to better cope with said threats.

In this time, Alexandra confessed her interdimensional nature to her new companions and admitted that she couldn't well leave them behind in a world, a universe, with little to no life and they agreed to join her on her chain...

...and then the zombies who devoured Galactiac began to return. Taking desperate measures, Alexandra prepared herself and then faced them head-on, defeating them in a long, drawn-out battle that pushed her to her absolute limits... And claimed a portion of the Power Cosmic for herself in the process. The "Jump" ended not long after that.

Context: Alexandra took the following Drawbacks from Amalgam Comics: Secret Crisis of the Infinity Hour(,600) The Doctor is In(,600) Not Easy Being Green(400,) Law of The Land(400,) Science!(300,) Editorial Mandate(,800) Unmasked(200,) Trio(200,) JJoke's On You(200,) Interesting Times(200,) and Price(100) Drawbacks from Amalgam Comics giving her 4800 points to spend on that Jump.

Beyond Your Reach(600) and Darkseid's Interest(600) in With This Ring, giving her 2200 points to spend in that Jump Document

And from Marvel Comics Kid Heroes took Cosmic Bannhammer(600) Snark Wars(300,) Master Mold(300,) A Very Special Issue(200,) Too Short To Ride(200,) and Comic Time(300) drawbacks giving her 2900 points for that jump. How each affected her backstory will be elaborated on in character.

Additionally, she took the Marvel Zombies scenario, which granted her a free Perk(detailed) and an additional 500 points.

(Note, because this was the first jump, and because all three were combined by the Amalgam Cinematic Universe toggle, Cosmic Banhammer and Editorial Mandate were both effectively free points.)


*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Amalgam Comics: Alexandra's Race is a Hybrid of Amazon(100) and Mutant(200) which gives her enhanced physical attributes, eternal youth, and a bonus of 400 points to spend on powers only.

Her Origin is Vigilante.

Her perks from this jump include the Free *Have at Thee* and *Well Drawn* perks that respectively make sure she's competent in a fight and doesn't freeze up as well as that she looks good.

From the Vigilante Perk Tree, which is discounted to her, she has *Intimidation*(free) perk that makes her good at extracting information from others with threats of violence, *Motivation*(free) which ensures that she is always motivated and never suffers from self-doubt, *Artist*(free) which makes her an expert in all forms of Art, A Certain Skill With Violence(200) which grants the skills of a veteran fighter and lets her cope with killing bad guys easily, and *You Saved My Life*(200) which ensure that she is always adequately rewarded for saving someone's life or sparring an enemy.

She additionally possesses the Non-Discounted Perks: *Well-Adjusted*(400), which lets her cope well with Trauma and protects her from all outside changes or influences and *Power is Power*(400) which gives her an instinctive intimate understanding of her powers and resources, how to best use them, and the ability to do so with nanoscale precision. She also never has a problem gaining new powers, never suffers unintended consequences of her powers, and masters her abilities and integrates them into her skillset easily.

Powers: Alexandra's Mutant Race Stand is spent on the first level of *Psychic*, and she'll spend 400 points directly to gain the second level, granting her ungodly levels of telepathic, empathic, and psychokinetic ability. She also possesses the mystical and cosmic powers of the *Human Lantern*(600) which allows her to generate and shroud her body with a magical green flame that serves as both a form of the Green Light of Will and a variety of magical powers that can be used to form a variety of energy constructs or generate magical effects and, presumably, burn the hell out of things(and may include radiation) *Magnetic*(600) gives her psychokinetic control over the forces of electromagnetism on par with Magneto... And also allows for the control of all metallic elements, not just ferromagnetic ones. *Tempest*(400) which grants her the power of atmokinesis, or weather control, *Teleporter*(600) which lets her teleport within Solar System Range, displacing anything she enters the space of, Enhanced Self(200) which make her ten times as fast and strong as she otherwise would be with perfect memory and photographic reflexes, *Aim*(50) which gives her superhuman aim and coordination, Enhanced Senses(100) which are... Daredevil. It's Daredevil. And *Energy Blasts*(200) which let her shoots blasts of energy from her hands that very in intensity from "perfectly nonlethal" to "can blow up a tank."

With This Ring: She took the Standard Race Option, the Mage Origin, and the option to set her Starting Location to Themyscira.

She took the Perks *Expanded Metaphysique*(200) the maximum number of times which means that her soul is 15 times larger/stronger than normal, making any and all divine, spiritual, magical, or otherwise sou based abilities that she possesses far more powerful than they'd otherwise be, *Bandwidth and Wavelength*(200) which allows her to understand and establish connections between herself, objects, others, and sources of power, *Alchemy*(300) which allows her to create repeatable magical rituals and potions whose  costs are fully covered by rote action and ingredients and thus can be done by anyone and, combined with the prior perk, lets her freely mix and match every system of magic or supernatural power she had access to, as well as the Non-Discounted perks, Bull**** the GM(600) that let her push the raw versatility of her powers to absurd levels given enough effort, *Enlightenment*(Willpower)(600) which gives her a full understanding of how Willpower affects and defins her life, lets her better use Willpower derived weapons and powers, gives her a full understanding of herself, and makes it so that she can't be overwhelmed by her emotions or any emotion based abilities and lts her immediately detect forign thoughts or influences in her mind, *Intelligent Design*(200) which makes all of her powers far more energy efficient and requires that specific counters be used to surpress them, and Evolution is a Function of Time(100) which gives her a slight boost to all physical and mental attributes and means that her "peek" is roughly 50% greater than it would otherwise be.

Marvel Kids: Her Origin is Astonishing X-Baby.

She has the discounted Perks *Children of the Atom*(free) which makes her immune to harm from radiation and causes radiation exposure to make her powers slightly stronger and *Secondary Mutation*(300) which makes all of her powers a vital, living part of her and allows them to grow stronger over time. She additionally has the Undiscounted Perk *Legacy*(300) which makes all forms of training 5 times more effective for her while providing her with a further boost of motivation.

Powers: Alexandra has the magnetic *Magnetic*(300,) which she has a Discount on, grants her another Magneto's worth of electromagnetokinesis on top of what she already had, but leaves out outliers like the time he grabbed a giant bullet from lightyears away and pulled it to earth at FTL speeds. *Matriarch*(800) boosts her existing telepathic abilties by the equivalent of a Cerebro-boosted Charles Xavier and allows her to use her powers on or through anyone that she can establish a psychic connection with. *Genius*(600) grants a major boost to raw intellect and gives her an understanding of Marvel Universe Super Science, and *Mystic*(600) which gives her a talent, skill, power, and knowledge of Marvel Universe Magic sufficient to potentially be Sorcerer Supreme someday.

After clearing the MArvel Zombies Scenario, she gained the free Perk To The Victor which gave her a portion of the *Power Cosmic* roughly on par with the Silver Surfer, and an additional 500 points that were spent on the *Super Soldier*(100,) Powerful(300) and *Cannonball*(100) powers. Respectively these powers make her genetically perfect and bring all of her physical nd mental attributes up to peak potential, give her a psychokinetic aura that grants her hulk or thor level superhuman strength, and give her super-sonic flight that she is invulnerable while using.


*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Amalgam Items: A costume with the *Armored*(50) Upgrade and one purchase of the Money, Dear Boy(100) Item giving her a significant amount of cash in the local currency every jump.
Marvel Kids Items: Using the Jumpchain Standard Item Import/fusion rules, the Free Costume she gets here, which gets a free Unstable Molecule Upgrade due to her Origin, is combined with the one she got from Amalgam comics.

Alexandra has two companions, Mad Molly Quinn and Pamela "Poison Rose" Prast

They're both seemingly eleven or twelve, both meta-mutants with additional enhancements, and both almost utterly amoral prioritizing their survival and freedom over anything else with a particular distrust of adults.

Poison Rose has long black hair with natural red streeks that she keeps pulled back in a braided tail as well as emerald eyes with the whites tinted a pale green and inhumanly pale skin with a greenish hue. She wears an old-fashioned dress with a knee-length skirt and a hooded cloak both made entirely out of living foliage generated by her powers but leaves her legs and feet bare.

Mad Molly is a fair-skinned girl with long brown hair who always wears a Jester's cap and, when "in character" dresses in a pink and blue full-body gymnastics uniform and wears white greasepaint and black lipstick and eyeshadow to give the appearance of a clown.

Using the Companion Import Option from Amalgam, they both have the Mutant Race, the Villain Origin, both of Amalgam's Free Perks, and the Discounted Perks: Crimes(free) that make them experts at picking locks and pockets, burglary, safecracking, con-artistry, and other "make lots of cash quickly" crimes, *Fighting Dirty*(free) which makes them familiar with every dirty trick in the book when it comes to scraping out a qin against a superior opponent and being brutal fighters in general, and *Style*(free) which just makes them cool villains. Additionally, they have Power is Power(200,) Genius(300)which makes them both absurdly intelligent and able to scale their intelligence up with effort, and the Non-Discounted Perk Doctor(100) which respectively gives them PHD equivelent Knowledge in Bio-Chemistry(Pamela) and Psychiatry(Molly) due to a combination of their natural intellect and opportunities to learn from their backstory.

Pamela's Mutant Race Stipend is Spent on Divine Domain(Botany) representing a potent connection to The Green, the primal source of all plant life, which grants her a degree of power and authority over plants and related organisms that naturally compliments her native powers as a metamutant(detailed later.)

Molly's, meanwhile, is divided up among the Enhanced Self, Enhanced Senses, and I'm Mortal(eternal youth and disease immunity) powers representing enhancements that Pamela gave her in their backstory.

From the free version Marvel Kids Create/Import Companion Option, both Girls have the Runaway Origin.

Molly has the *Powerful*(150) Power and *Streetwise*(free,) *Fool Me Once*(150,) and *Never Stop Running*(300) Perks which respectively give her a bonus to Survival Crimes, let her known imediatly if someone can't be trusted, especially if they're an authority figure, and make it so that she can't be tracked by anything short of line of sight if she doesn't want to be found.

Pamela has the Green Thumb(250) power which lets her talk to, control, and modify plants, even create them, though a given plant can only do so much before it needs to rest... Unless she uses this in conjunction with her power over The Green. She also has the Super Soldier(100) power representing physical enhancements as a side effect of channeling the Green and the mutations that established the connection. The same Streetwise(free) and Fool Me Once(150) Perks as Molly, and the Children of The Atom perk(100)

Shared Items: Alexandra, Molly, and Pamela all get a free "Home" from their respective origins, Respectively a Room at the X-Mansion and a pair of sunken California Hotels. For the sake of bookkeeping, the three are combined into a rather sizable but secure manner home located in a pocket reality attached to Alexandra's Warehouse.

Notes: Powerful and Green Thumb are Moly and Pamela's respective "natural" powers, the others are the result of artificial enhancement.


Alexandra prefers She/Her when referring to her current self and He/Him when referring to her previous self. They is acceptable for both.


The numbers are mostly for my own benefit but feel free to check my math.

The Jumps I Used are Amalgam Comics, Marvel Comics Kid Heroes, and With This Ring

So, the gist of it is that Alexandra is a very potent physically, but where she really shines is the variety of psionic, mystical, energy-based, and cosmic powers she either has naturally or accumulated with training that she can use with perfect precision and integrate together seamlessly. By Marvel Comics Standards she would be an Omega Plus level mutant and is almost certainly going to be considered an Alpha Plus Level Psyker by the in-universe authorities in 40k.

She also has two companions who may or may not only exist because her previous self dreamed them up.

She is definitely a "big stick" kind of character. She goes in and she breaks stuff but doesn't have a super-lot of non-combat utility compared to what she does in a fight. She has some, but not a super lot.

Due to the options she took, she only has one Jump under her belt but t was a 40-year-long jump where she fought a variety of supervillains, including some very nasty ones, as well as aliens, giant killer robots, zombies(some of which were cosmically powered) and was in general just constantly busy and on the back foot on a regular basis.

----------


## Lord Raziere

So we have....Ezekiel who seems to be a mix of action hero and mecha pilot with a portal gun, Alexandra who is both a magically and physically powerful superhero, and my character who is kind of a sorcerer-martial artist-ninja-vampire or whatever.

since sheets are done, do we have any specific preference about where to start, what victory conditions we might want to go for, things like that? If we just want to get going I can just roll 1d4 to determine which Segmentum we start in then figure out a planet we all appear on, which might just be Generic Imperial World in that segmentum. (not Segmentum Solar, while it could be funny, lets not go for the center or Terra right out of the gate) or I can just put us in the Calixis Sector, the default setting of Dark Heresy.

----------


## Rater202

I don't have a specific preference but I do have the mental image of us spawning in all at once rather confused about how we got here.

----------


## Gold Leaf

I don't really have a preference, since I don't know that much about Warhammer. Anything's cool with me.

----------


## Earl of Purple

I'm... tentatively interested. Never actually heard of jumpchains before this, so I'll read the documents and see what I can figure out. Got vague ideas already. I'm guessing the document answers my main questions, which are: If I choose a film/book universe, does the jumper take over one of the main character roles and play a big part, and how much knowledge of the setting they enter with, if they're aware of the magic rules and stuff. Because I'm currently tempted by Mistborn, and the magic systems are all very secretive for various reasons.

Actually, one question for real: Do they have to 'earn' stuff that needs earning in the source material? For example, I know very little about Exalted, but did Ensara 'earn' her Infernal Exaltation by impressing the Yozi or whatever or was it given to her by the Benefactor?

----------


## Rater202

> I'm... tentatively interested. Never actually heard of jumpchains before this, so I'll read the documents and see what I can figure out. Got vague ideas already. I'm guessing the document answers my main questions, which are: If I choose a film/book universe, does the jumper take over one of the main character roles and play a big part, and how much knowledge of the setting they enter with, if they're aware of the magic rules and stuff. Because I'm currently tempted by Mistborn, and the magic systems are all very secretive for various reasons.
> 
> Actually, one question for real: Do they have to 'earn' stuff that needs earning in the source material? For example, I know very little about Exalted, but did Ensara 'earn' her Infernal Exaltation by impressing the Yozi or whatever or was it given to her by the Benefactor?


It depends on the Document: For example, Mass Effect: Legendary edition has a Scenario where you essentially become commander Shepard and have to save the Galaxy from the Reapers(with the note that you get a pass on Shepard's canonical deaths)

And no, if you paid points for it you just have it and it can't be permenantly taken away.

----------


## Earl of Purple

Where are the documents? When I posted earlier, I thought they were linked in the OP, but can't see them there.

----------


## Rater202

> Where are the documents? When I posted earlier, I thought they were linked in the OP, but can't see them there.


All over the place in differant drives and archives. Differant people make differant docs.

You said you were interested in Mistborn?

The general rules are "spend points to buy stuff. If not enough points, take drawbacks. Drawbacks fall off just before the end of the jump and are not carried into the next jump."

You also get a Cosmic Warehouse, a place to keep your stuff and that any "properties" you buy attach to after your jump, and any objects you bought with points that are lost or destroyed will reappear in pristine condition in your warehouse after as set amount of timeusually a week unless it specifies otherwise.

Consumable items that don't have a specified refresh time are assumed to replenish after a decade or at the start of the next jump, whichever comes first.

If you can think of two other settings you're interested in I'll try to find documents for them.

----------


## Earl of Purple

Thank you; I've found the community on Reddit but I don't use the site often and haven't got an account there. I have weird ideas and I'm half thinking MineCraft but more seriously Skyrim/Fallout (undetermined which) or Practical Guide to Evil.

----------


## Rater202

I think that this one is the best option for Skyrim but if you're not satisfied there are a couple of others.

Ther'es only one each for Practical Guide to Evil or Minecraft.

You'll have to be more specific for Fallout.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Actually, one question for real: Do they have to 'earn' stuff that needs earning in the source material? For example, I know very little about Exalted, but did Ensara 'earn' her Infernal Exaltation by impressing the Yozi or whatever or was it given to her by the Benefactor?


She paid points for it. though its technically possible the other way. just, given that its Creation, it isn't all that likely. getting an exaltation is kind of winning the lottery at the best of times. 

@ Rater: sorry, did I not implement the "You Saved My Life" perk correctly? you technically spared their lives there by scaring them off, but I'm not sure how they'd logically be "thankful" for you doing so when you made them afraid of a Psyker being present, so I tried to introduce the mutant girl to be an ally instead.

----------


## Rater202

IT's not that.

It's that Alexandra doens't have a perk that would let her see notifications.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> IT's not that.
> 
> It's that Alexandra doens't have a perk that would let her see notifications.


I didn't want to confuse you, so should I change telling you this kind of thing to be OOC?

----------


## Rater202

> I didn't want to confuse you, so should I change telling you this kind of thing to be OOC?


IT can be.

It can also be a quirk of the circumstances that brought us here that we get notifications.

----------


## Lord Raziere

well I've already put the notification in, so I might as well have some explanation for how this is happening, so I'm thinking to put in an entity called The Process, a highly abstract being that only cares about representing things fairly and accurately when everything is taken into account that is sort of a....compromise between any other possible omnipotent benefactors managing this because they could all be biased or doing things that aren't supposed to happen. 

that sound good to you?

----------


## Rater202

That works.

----------


## Earl of Purple

I am still working on a character, please don't give up on me yet. Stuff's happened- good stuff, I've got family 'round- which is making it a little harder for me to dedicate the time to read stuff and get a character sheet done.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Never did, really we're still establishing things as the Jumpers try to figure out how things work in WH40k, so basically all your missing is culture shock moments. its actually pretty fun explaining the setting through some underhive mutants perspective, because its not a viewpoint that is often written about in 40k.

anyways some Wh40k quicksheets:
*Spoiler: Manyclops*
Show

Name: Manyclops
-Personality: 
A sensible underhiver mutant, understandably afraid of getting purged by the Imperium
-Description: 
black haired girl, covered in eyes, wears mad-max-style underhive gang clothing like all people of her social strata.
-Capabilities:
Homeworld: Hiveworlder
Manyclops is a hiveworlder and is adapted to its particular conditions, such knowing the basics of tech or feeling more comfortable in the city than outdoors. 

Career: Scum
Manyclops makes her living as a criminal doing any odd illegal job to get by and has various skills relating to that, such as social skills, wielding basic weapons, and deception.

Common Knowledge:
Knows common things that every imperial citizen would know about their life, but lacks knowledge in many areas more forbidden or specialized. 

Gear: Autogun and 1 clip, autopistol and 1 clip, brass knuckles, knife, beast furs, street ware (Poor Quality Clothing). 

Abhor the Mutant:
Manyclops due to her mutant status is regarded with suspicion by the Imperium in places where they can't kill them all or hatred where they already have. Her many eyes mutation is particularly disturbing to any normal Imperium citizen looking upon it. Her Threat rating is considered Hereticus Minima by the Inquisition. 


*Spoiler: Iota-Phi 34*
Show

Name: Iota-Phi-34
-Personality:
A Heretek who wants to tinker and modify technology, doing various minor modifications to his gear and devices to test to see what works and what doesn't, wondering about the possibilities the machine spirits could show him. 

-Description:
looks like a tech priest but with black robes, full of cybernetics hidden under them.

-Capabilities:
Homeworld: Forge world
Career: Tech Priest Heretek
Is skilled in tech use, chem-use, scavenging for supplies, as well as more criminal activities to make ends meet. Often does back alley work modifying weapons or implanting poor quality cybernetics into underhivers.

Mechanicus Implants:
Can interface with machines, emit or siphon power, resist airborne toxins and gasses, and has enhanced mental processing power. 

Secrets of the Mechanicus:
Knows some of the mysteries of the Adeptus Mechanicus, such as what is considered tech heresy, the ultimate goal of the Mechanicus, how the Mechanicus functions, and when to turn a device off and on again to fix it and the proper rituals to do so. 

Guard Veteran Knowledge:
Knows things from fighting various things when he was in the Imperial Guard, such as shallow and basic knowledge of Chaos, what xenos the Imperium is fighting, how the Imperial Guard and some of the Adeptuses work, has combat experience, and a justified contempt for the Imperial Guardsman's Uplifting Primer. 

-Gear: laspistol, Re-breather, clothing, data-slate, laspistol clip 


*Spoiler: Rhiannon's Acolytes*
Show


A group of newly chosen acolytes of the inquisition under the orders of Inquisitor Rhiannon, chosen for their investigative skills and cool heads, with an eye towards grooming them to be Inquisitors of the Amalathian faction mainstream. To be honest, they're all Rank 1-2 in Dark Heresy, they'd go down like tissue paper against a lot of things in Wh40k alone much less a Jumper. 

Adept: Clovis Edmigove 
a scribe of the Adeptus Administratum. Has an autopistol, but knows more than most citizens and skilled in medicae, logic and navigating bureacracy

Arbitrator: Maiya Maghildr 
A hardboiled taciturn arbitrator, even though she is just starting out. She Is The Law. Equipped with shock maul, laspistol, flak armor and a book of judgment 

Tech Priest: Grant Nabek 
A relatively normal tech priest. Equipped with las carbine, las pistol, mechanicus robes, tools for his trade and knows the secrets of the Omnissiah

Psyker: Cyniss Darkhame 
A newly Sanctioned Psyker, her hair has been bleached completely white from sanctioning and she has nightmares. Has some skill in divination and telekinesis

Scum: Mattius Shamblebat 
A scum who joined for the higher pay from an Inquisitor but does his job best he can...or else. Knows the criminal underworld of the Imperium. Equipped with autogun and knife.

----------


## Rater202

Something to make note of.

Even if Alexandra's powers don't interact with the Warp At All, her soul is still 15 times larger and stronger than it would otherwise be so she'd presumably still have a sizable presence in The Warp.

...And if they _do_, she's basically The Sun.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> (OOC: I'm assuming that this kind of thing only works on Mooks.)


Short answer: it works on them if its logical for someone to die to that which is probably a vast, vast majority of the time. 

Long answer:
*Spoiler*
Show

Well here is the thing:
most worlds we do this freeform roleplay in are animes based on a certain shonen trope assumption: that a normal person can rise to great heights in the settings power scale through training alone. that with enough training, low class PL 5 Goku can one day become Ultra Instinct Goku, that talentless Rock Lee can one day train to master all eight gates and fight Madara, or find some other hax way of attaining power to counter the other guys hax. thus while it is possible for some to take out a bunch of mooks, it is also possible for a single seemingly normal person to actually be far stronger than one normally expects and take on a powerful being single-handedly. that in theory, there are singular heroic people capable of just, through incredible power and skill, just shrugging that off.

Warhammer 40,000 does not have this assumption. It is a grimdark future with no hope, only the laughter of thirsting gods and whatnot. For example Ciaphas Cain while a favorite character of mine, would probably die to you doing that just as much as any other guardsman, no matter how named character he is, no matter what deeds he has done or whatever. Ciaphas Cain can possibly train his mind to resist psychic powers to a degree.....against normal psykers of his universe but against something on par with Magnus or the Emperor like you? he wouldn't stand a chance, because the resistance only goes so far and isn't an immunity even against normal psykers, without a logical reason why he survives? he dies. Now, his assistant Jurgen beside him being a Blank and thus emitting an anti-psychic field that protects him from psychic powers is far more likely to survive if Blanks interact with out of universe psychics in that matter which lets assume it does for this example, Jurgen survives! and if he is close enough to Ciaphas Cain because they're always together because Ciaphas cain is smart enough to keep a rare Blank like Jurgen around, hooray! Ciaphas Cain survives......for however long he has until you figure out some way around that. first punch may not kill him but the second probably will. and no matter how much Ciaphas Cain trains his master level chainsword skills, he is never going to do anime stunts with them.

and more generally, your basically playing a character on the rough power level of I'd say....Superman. WH40k is weird because its power scale can be all over the place, but falls into two general categories:
Group A and Group B:
Group A is all the things people actually design tabletop figures for to do battle with in the actual wargame, which is like, a vast majority of the setting. Thus they are weak and limited compared to something like Superman. Superman pretty much defeats them all like mooks because they are designed to be mooks, expendable soldiers in a war game where no individual unit is truly important compared to the overall strategy and strength of the forces. Superman is a one man army and its hard say if most anything in Group A is even capable of hurting him and or capable of being a threat to him or you on their own.

Group B is a small group of incredibly elite and godlike beings that no tabletop figures are made for. These are things like the God-Emperor of Mankind, the Chaos Gods, the full C'tan, Cegorach, the combined Tyranid hivemind that are of incredible power and hax largely there to explain how the entire rest of the setting functions and why it exists as it does. all these gods are largely there to be in the background and not do anything so that people can keep writing stories about whatever imperial guard regiment or space marine chapter they want, or make whatever army they want on the tabletop, these gods being nothing but an explanation of why Team 1 is fighting Team 2 and why they don't just be at peace or whatever. They are probably fully capable of being a singular threat to Superman and in some cases might be more than that. 

(though Chaos Gods/Daemons is a unique case because thinking about them real hard might actually EMPOWER them, given how the Warp works.)

now there might be a few people in Group A that I could plausibly bend to be a singular threat to you, but these examples are few and far between. There is probably a couple tricks others can do to survive a little longer like the Blank thing, but nothing I've read in canon or in the roleplaying books implies or says that there is anything on your level that isn't some big setting cosmic keystone or some random slumbering horror that some poor foolish doomed person wakes up to everyone's detriment. this might be a roleplay where most of the combat is facing armies rather than single foes and the best chance most named antagonists has to survive someone like you is running away as fast as they can and sending more forces to kill you while they come up with horrible and risky plan involving some big warp sorcery that does something destructive and horrible or an ancient weapon that does something destructive and horrible and even then....none of that is a guarantee. the settings grimdark nature and rules applies more to the native inhabitants than it does to you- and its to their detriment, because they will have to constantly resort to extreme, utilitarian measures to try to kill you rather having the "singular powerful hero/person rising from nothing" safety net to fall back on because all the people who _can_ face you like that are in short supply, once they're dead they're gone forever and them showing up at all will be me deciding they do so by fiat because many of them are probably canonically already dead or somewhere in the warp.

like sure I could throw an entire chapter of space marines at you, but even with all their enhancements fighting as one, do you really think an entire chapter of space marines can beat Superman? I'm pretty sure they can't. and most protagonists of Wh40k are weaker than an entire chapter of space marines. 

(Now if we were talking about Ezekiel Olde, he'd be a different case entirely, but thats a different can of worms)

----------


## Rater202

I mean, just giving any given character a stroke to get rid of them isn't exactly narratively satisfying.

So, since this basically a narrative game, I'm assuming that it won't work on named characters for some reason or another.

The exact reason why doesn't matter.

----------


## Earl of Purple

I went with Dishonored rather than MineCraft or Practical Guide to Evil. It was only later that I realised that this could have given me access to three different ways of slowing down time- allomantic cadmium and bendalloy, the Outsider's Mark and the Slow Time shout. It was getting rather long so I haven't put down _everything_ he can do, though I did rather quickly discover that his trip to Dunwall left him with a noted preference for sneakery. I'd also say there's a few minor souviners in his warehouse, but probably nothing super unusual.

*Edward Sinton*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Age:* Physically, early thirties. Mentally, nearly fifty
*Gender:* M
*Height:* 194cm.
*Weight:* Bit more than expected, but not unusually so.
*Species:* Human
*Station:* Jumper

*Description:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Tall and reasonably athletic, Edward is pale-skinned and red hair, freckles spattered across his face as well as intricate blue tattoos about his eyes. The back of his left hand is marked with an intricate design vaguely resembling a circle with wings. He usually leans on a fine hardwood cane carved into a twist, but walks without a limp and it seems to be more for show than disability.



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show

How does your character think? What drives him and what kind of a fellow is he?


*History:* *Spoiler*
Show

Whilst commuting to work one day on the train, Edward was daydreaming and very nearly actually dreaming, imagining a life of travel and adventure- one far removed from his job answering telephones for a faceless corporation. He's not sure if he was awake or not when his phone pinged and he received a text from an unknown number, offering the life he'd been dreaming of seconds earlier- all he had to do was text his reply, which he did. He'd never heard of jumpchains before, and did not have much opportunity to learn more before he was catapulted from the train to a canal barge, wearing robes and with tattoos around his eyes, the power of Allomantic tin burning in his gut. He was an Obligator of the Canton of Resource, albeit one still in training. For the next few years, he spent most of his time learning the ropes, travelling the canals and the roads making sure the Final Empire ran smoothly and the canals were dredged and safe from bandits, thieves and rogue Koloss. Occasionally, using the transport network and his position, he aided criminals; Skaa runaways escaping brutal oppression, half-blood children fleeing the Canton of Inquisition, and sometimes thieves and smugglers seeking to avoid taxes. And then the Lord Ruler was killed, what was thought impossible coming to pass with shocking finality, the empire he'd built crumbling into countless petty kingdoms, anarchic communes and warring city-states as every powerful lord, charismatic thief and High Prelan trying to claim power, enforce stability and spite their rivals now there wasn't anyone with the power to prevent them. At the time, he was in the Eastern Dominance, near Erlac, and was able to claim a position as advisor to the king who seized the city using his knowledge of the city's transport links and logistics. He survived several assassination attempts, performed one of his own to surrender the city to Emperor Elend Venture and was crowned as a replacement, and was offered a gold spike by a Steel Inquisitor so he could better serve the Steel Ministry- an offer he could not easily turn down, allowing Ruin's influence to guide most of his subsequent behaviour. He was able to break free, possibly with his Benefactor's help, and was able to lead the refugees from the eruption of the ashmounts and the day-mist to the storage cavern under Statlin City. He doesn't know what happened to them after that, as he went to sleep and woke up elsewhere.

He knew he was in a new world before he ever awoke; an entity appeared in his dreams and marked him with its sigil. He awoke in a flat with a strange shrine in it, just as Overseers from the Abbey of the Everyman broke open the door. Edward grabbed a nearby bag and jumped out a window, landing poorly and breaking an ankle, nearly draining a metalmind to fix it before he figured out his new powers and disappeared onto the rooftop. He'd never had much opportunity to sneak before; on Scadrial his criminality had not involved running around or breaking and entering, and so he had a lot to learn. Fortunately, the bag contained food, medicine, some money and a bone charm, as well as a pistol and some bullets. He fell in with one of the gangs of survivors roving Dunwall, and did what he could to keep them alive. Stealing food for them, disabling security so they could escape dangerous areas, and sometimes killing watch officers or whalers who threatened his group. He didn't pay attention to the larger threats; Corvo killing off corrupt officials and murdering his way through his enemies. In retrospect, this was perhaps a mistake. Corvo was too brutal, and taught Emily Kaldwin all the wrong lessons, and when she sat the throne once more she was as vicious a tyrant as any traumatised ten-year-old whose father and personal bodyguard is an incredibly talented assassin could be. Even after the monarchy was restored and the plotters were slain, Dunwall remained a dangerous city, and Edward's gang of desperate survivors was no safer than before. Edward decided he had to do something, and so he did. He'd mostly been keeping his head down, and this was too much. He stole some Tallboys, gave them to an anarchist gang (except one, which he kept), and led a rebellion to overthrow the empress and institute a republic. The war was bloody, and killed more than Edward was expecting, and ultimately he lost. He didn't have enough experience as a leader to be effective, and whilst he was good at assassinating the empress' supporters, he never got close enough to her or Corvo to deal the blow that was ultimately needed for victory- but also he was always able to escape and try again, the gold spike in his chest granting him the ability to heal from otherwise-fatal wounds. He burnt out, unable to see more people die for no appreciable purpose, and eventually fled to Tyvia, keeping his head down and trying to avoid trouble as he trained, explored, and learnt about the world's sciences.

After his third jump, he found himself tied in the back of a wagon with a group of captured soldiers, one of whom was gagged, and a horse thief. This was a bit of a worry, especially when after their arrival one of the soldiers was executed. Fortunately, he was saved by a dragon attack, and escaped, reclaiming most of his confiscated gear as he did so, with the aid of one of the escaping soldiers. He went to Riverwood, and from there was sent to Whiterun with news of the attack, and from there was sent back to Riverwood and Bleak Falls Barrow. Slaying the bandits and undead haunting the ruins, Edward found a wall that impressed a word onto his mind. He returned to Whiterun with the stone tablet, just in time to be impressed into combat against another dragon attacking a watchtower, killing it and getting called to High Hrothgar. So he went, trained his Thu'um, and was sent across Skyrim, where he did what he could to help people. He tried to stay out of the civil war, but eventually realised that a quick end to the fighting would be better and aided the Imperials, though also openly made it clear he didn't trust or like the Thalmor and helped several Talos -worshippers escape Thalmor arrest. He slew Grelod the Kind, but also wiped out the Dark Brotherhood, releasing their captives, and aided the Thieves Guild recover its lost glory. He did not join the Companions, preferring to sneak past his problems than fight them head-on, and also ignored the Mage's College in Winterhold. He defeated Alduin and eventually settled down at Lakeview Manor. 



*Story So Far:* *Spoiler*
Show

You can summarize and update here what has happened to your character during the game.


*Abilities:*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Scorched Physiology*: Edward's biology has been tweaked to survive on the hostile, ash-choked planet of Scadrial. As a result, his physiology is tougher, he requires less food to survive, and he's largely immune to airborne toxins.
*Misting*: After his arrival on Scadrial, Edward discovered the ability to metabolise tin, sharpening all his senses at once, and he has trained himself in ignoring unimportant dross from the more important information- though sudden and unexpected loud noises and bright lights are consequently more hampering.
*Pinch of Copper*: Edward has received training on how to identify an Allomancer's touch upon his emotions, and the training works upon other methods of manipulation that do not require zinc or brass- influence by psychic powers, poor-faith arguments, and similar methods are all easily detected. It will take a good trick to pull the wool over Edward's eyes.
*Synod Spike- Gold*: A hemalurgic spike of gold has been pounded through Edward's chest, where it looks as though it intercepts his heart. It grants Edward the ability to store health in gold, lowering his immune system and getting sick whilst he's doing it, but he can empty that store as well in order to heal faster later.
*Canton of Exploitation*: Edward always knows how to find someone to bribe to get what he wants, and is very good at finding their price as well. 
*Mark of the Outsider*: Access to a number of supernatural effects; including
-Blink: Short-ranged teleportation, 
-Pull: Pulls things towards Edward, up to people; whilst pulled, they're restrained and unable to react.
-Darkvision: Sees through walls, highlights vision cones, living things (yellow), and machinery (blue), as well as weapons & items of interest (green). Actual range of sight halved, but Allomantic tin mitigates this a little.
-Agility: Can double-jump, and moves faster, quieter and sneakier in general.
-Windblast: A powerful gust of wind blows things away in a straight and sudden burst, breaking weaker doors, windows, etc and with enough force to kill.
-Vitality: Edward's healthier and recovers from injuries faster, even without using his feruchemic gold.
-Devouring Swarm: Conjures a swarm of rats that rush around attacking anyone- including Edward- nearby and eating corpses.
*Shadowalker*: He's stealthy, and always knows how to avoid attention.
*Transitory*: He can synthesise the whale oil that powers Dishonored technology from any sufficiently whale-like creature, and avoids blowing up when he does.
*Ritual Stone*: Once a day, he can animate every dead creature within a short distance of himself for an hour. He doesn't do this often as he finds necromancy a little disturbing.
*Quick on your Feet*: Edward's quick and light-footed, able to dodge blows in combat and avoid setting off most traps.
*Dovahkiin*: Edward is the dragonborn, and after ten years knows many Shouts.



*Other information:*
*Spoiler*
Show


Carried items:
[b]Metal vial[b]: Filled with tin suspended in alcohol, this is enough for several hours' burn.
*Metalmind*: A gold ring, storing health for when he needs it- so long as the spike remains in his chest, at least, and the gold spike also serves as a healthmind.
*Duelling Cane*: A sturdy hardwood stick, serving as a walking aid but not primarily intended as such, this cane is a well-balanced weapon capable of holding its own against a sword. In addition, it's been enchanted to shock enemies on a hit.
*Spirit Water Bonecharm*: Drinking from taps recharges the mana used to power his Outsider powers.
*Unnerving Target Bonecharm*: Attacking Edward with guns is less accurate.
*Rat Scent Bonecharm*: Rats only attack if in close proximity (this should be linked to Devouring Swarm; if it summons not-rats, this should effect whatever is summoned instead).*Explosives Bag*: Filled with clockwork grenades, springrazors, explosive bullets and bolts, replenishes weekly.
*Dunwall Pistol*: As used by the guards, this is a pretty standard whale oil-powered pistol with no upgrades. Edward usually wears it concealed inside their coat, and keeps several spares inside his Warehouse. He's lost one already, confiscated by Imperial soldiers before he arrived at Helgen.
Warehouse equipment:
Whale Oil Refinement Lab: Everything a natural philosopher needs to refine and stabilise whale oil into a volatile fuel source that doesn't explode quite so readily; also works with other, not-whale creatures if they're whale-like enough. Also produces bullets and explosives from whale oil.
Crate of Pistols: Spares, stolen from the Dunwall City Watch.
Mehrune's Razor: The Daedric artefact is a mighty weapon, though Edward mostly keeps it in his warehouse to avoid someone else finding it and using it.
Tallboy: A long-legged whale-oil powered walker that Edward's keeping mostly as a momento.
Koloss Sword: Six feet of crude iron forged into a hefty blade, it's not intended for a human to use it.
Outsider Shrine: A three-legged altar with a bone rune resting on it, surrounded by drapes.
Food Store: Several shelves filled with canned food, Edward initially gathered this during his time in Scadrial, but he's been topping it up every chance he has had since. 
Complete set of Dragonscale Armour: A suit of light armour crafted from the scales of a dragon, with a dragonbone sword sheathed at the waist.
Nirnroot: A humming, glowing, magical plant.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Okay, that seems good. how close do you want to be dropped into the other jumpers? I assume at least the same planet, same hive for the sake of simplicity and focus :P also The Process, figuring that since you came in....however much time later since the others first dropped in....you'd have a knowledge disadvantage and thus will give a message informing you of the knowledge that the other jumpers know for the sake of fairness, otherwise I'd need npc's to repeat a bunch of things I've already said. and don't worry, I kinda didn't detail everything my character did or has either because of how long mine was as well, and mine is a lot longer. 

anyways, quick sheets for the Inquisitors, might make more detailed ones depending on who survives:

*Spoiler: Inquisitor Vervarn*
Show


Name: Inquisitor Jethro Vervarn 
-Personality: 
A hardliner of the Puritan Monodominant faction in the Inquisition, he fully believes all witches, xenos and heretics should be purged from the Imperium as soon as possible no matter how useful they are to its survival, lacking subtlety but making up in grandiloquent speeches and zeal. Embodiment of the BURN THE HERETIC! meme. 

-Description:
He is shaven bald, as an aquila tattooed on his head out of devotion and wears carapace armor covered in purity seals and other Eccelesiarch iconography. 

-Capabilities:
Homeworld: Shrineworld
Ascended Career: Inquisitor 
Former Career: Cleric
Badass Title: BETTER A MILLION INNOCENTS DIE, THAN ONE GUILTY GO FREE

Zeal of the Monodominant:
Jethro will never give up on purging every enemy of the Imperium he sees whether it be xenos, heretics, demons, mutants or witches. His conviction and zeal are unbreakable, from both influences good and bad. 

True Faith:
Is truly faithful in the Emperor and can use faith powers of The Emperor's Sign to protect or the Emperor's Wrath to destroy and exorcise demons and heretics through holy damage, drive people into righteous frenzies, bless his weaponry with holy power and so on. It also provides protection from instant death effects/being mooked. 

Ecclesiarchal Connections:
Due to his faith and monodominant cause, he has close connections to the Ecclesiarchy and can call upon Adepta Sororitas, Ministorum priests and even Frateris Militia to aid him

Throne Agent Cadre:
Has an elite cadre of throne agents to fight by his side, they consist of:
Hierophant, Adepta Sororitas Crusader, Storm Trooper, Judge.  

Gear: Best-craftsmanship sanctified power sword, best-craftsmanship carapace armour, micro-bead, Flamer, Inquisitional Rosette, digi-las, Bolt pistol.


*Spoiler: Inquisitor Lekkens*
Show

Name: Inquisitor Rhiannon Lekkens 
-Personality:
A moderate of the popular Puritan Amalathian faction in the Inquisition, she believes in maintaining the status quo, acting level-headed, investigative and cautious when dealing with threats to the Imperium. However no matter how reasonable she is, her faction's ideology is one of faith in the Emperor's divine plan that she cannot second guess or claim is fallible, that the Imperium is functioning as intended by the Emperor's will and that as long they stay the course, the Emperor will save them all, seeing revolution as unthinkable blasphemy

-Description:
She has short chin-length black hair, a stern gaze and wears inquisitors garb of black and red with gold lining and a witch-hunters hat. 

-Capabilities:
Homeworld: Imperial World 
Ascended Career: Inquisitor 
Former Career: Adept
Badass Title: THE END JUSTIFIES THE MEANS

Knowledge of Many Forbidden Things:
As a former adept and Inquisitor, she knows a lot of things considered forbidden to most common citizens of the Imperium such as cults, xenos, daemons, mutants, the warp, the occult, heresy, as well as knowledge of the Administratum, Inquisition, Chymistry, Adeptus Arbites, and other scholastic or institutional knowledge. 

Psyker Inquisitor
Through studying forbidden knowledge, Rhiannon has unlocked the hidden psyker powers of her own soul, but not as powerful as a trained Primaris Psyker.  She is skilled in Divination, Telepathy and Telekinesis. She has a Psy Rating of 4 and counts as Grade Eta.

Amalathian Politics:
Rhiannon is what passes for a moderate in the Inquisition, and thus while she cleaves mostly to a Puritan mindset towards the Imperium's enemies, she is willing to negotiate with Eldar or Tau if needed, employ mutants and abhumans if it keeps them from serving chaos, and other flexible measures if she judges it to be in the Imperium's best interests to do so.

Psyker Defenses:
She has psychic defenses that provides protection from instant death effects/being mooked.

Inquisitor Willpower:
She is highly resistant to attempts to corrupt her, render her insane or persuade her to turn against Mankind or the Emperor.

Throne Agent Cadre:
Ratling Desperado, Death Cult Assassin, Magos, Judge

Gear: Best-craftsmanship bolt pistol, best-craftsmanship power sword, Inquisitional Rosette, digi-las, micro-bead.


*Spoiler: Inquisitior Varanius*
Show

Name: Amendera Varanius 
-Personality:
A member of the Radical Xanthite faction of the Inquisition, Amendera believes that expanding the use of warp to fight the enemy is not only acceptable but can improve the Imperium's ability to fight Chaos. She grew up on a Fortress world where anything is done to stem the tide of xenos attacking it and her use of psychic powers to destroy many of them was got her a medal before she was sent on the black ships. 
-Description:
She has longer blonde hair and wears primaris psyker robes. She carres a psyker staff with her at all times and her force sworld is sheathed at her belt. 

-Capabilities: 
Homeworld: Fortress World 
Ascended Career: Inquisitor 
Former Career: Sanctioned Psyker
Badass Title: STARE LONG ENOUGH INTO THE WARP, THE WARP STARES BACK

Radical Xanthite Ruthlessness:
Amendera will do anything to utilize psyker abilities and the warp to serve the Imperium, whether it be enslaving daemons, utilizing risky warp technology or capturing powerful psykers with experimental methods. 

Primaris Psyker Abilities:
Amendera is a born psyker with years of training to becoming a Primaris Psyker, having a Psy Rating of 8 and Grade of Epsilon. She has a wide variety of psychic disciplines she is skilled in, including the five most common: Pyromancy, Biomancy, Divination, Telekinesis, Telepathy and Daemonology.

Psyker Defenses:
She has psychic defenses that provides protection from instant death effects/being mooked.

Inquisitor Willpower:
She is highly resistant to attempts to corrupt her, render her insane or persuade her to turn against Mankind or the Emperor.

Master Templar Calix of the Scholastia Psykana:
Amendera can combine martial and psyker abilities to do jedi-like stunts.  

Throne Agent Cadre:
Daemonhost Storm Trooper, Warp Dabbler Desperado, Malefic Scholar Sage, Witch Sight Former Adepta Sororita

-Gear: Best-craftsmanship bolt pistol, best-craftsmanship Force sword, Force Rod, Inquisitional Rosette, digi-las, micro-bead.

----------


## Earl of Purple

Nearby sounds good to me. He'll probably appear in a suit, since he's _mostly_ avoided outright dangerous settings so far even if his landings have all been varying shades of dystopia. He's... probably going to be quite fatalistic about changing things, since he's tried that and it didn't work- although he's also seen somebody else succeed, in his first jump, and now he's got considerably more power at his fingertips (I hadn't realised how _stupid_ he was getting until I realised after ten years he probably has all the Dragon Shouts even if his Skyrim jump didn't have Dragonborn installed, which I don't think I'm going for since I've never visited Solstheim).

Also, possible I arrived at the same time but in the wrong fountain, so I've had the chance to pick up most of the same info from other sources.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Nearby sounds good to me. He'll probably appear in a suit, since he's _mostly_ avoided outright dangerous settings so far even if his landings have all been varying shades of dystopia. He's... probably going to be quite fatalistic about changing things, since he's tried that and it didn't work- although he's also seen somebody else succeed, in his first jump, and now he's got considerably more power at his fingertips (I hadn't realised how _stupid_ he was getting until I realised after ten years he probably has all the Dragon Shouts even if his Skyrim jump didn't have Dragonborn installed, which I don't think I'm going for since I've never visited Solstheim).
> 
> Also, possible I arrived at the same time but in the wrong fountain, so I've had the chance to pick up most of the same info from other sources.


I mean.....thats not an unreasonable reaction to 40k.

Its less that they arrive in a fountain specifically and more "somewhere funny" though the entities that sponsor your jumps could just find making people appear in fountains and getting their clothes wet endlessly hilarious as a running gag for no apparent reason. 

I mean possible, but half the point is not just exposition but to introduce characters that you interact with? and there is actual in setting reasons why each character knows the things that they do: Manyclops knows a lot of common imperial stuff the difference she is more likely to share that info with a bunch of "unsanctioned psykers", Iota-Phi knows mechanicus stuff because he is in the cult mechanicus and other stuff because he was in the Imperial Guard, but is a heretek and thus willing to share information about this stuff because he has nothing to lose. for you to have naturally gotten the information from other sources, the people involved would have to have a reason to share such information with you, because "human in a suit" isn't an implausible thing in this setting, you might not be as fancy as some people sporting grimdark neo-victorian chic, but they are probably going to assume that since your human.... that you already know what any other Imperial citizen would know. and in a setting this paranoid and vigilant for xeno infiltrators/heretics/whatever asking strange questions that everyone should already know the answers to in a culture that encourages ignorance, may not be the safest endeavor in the world. the average person on this planet specifically is probably too busy working the manufactorums with everyone else for unreasonable hours to answer you anyways. while nobles....well take GoT nobles and put them in space and add a lot more decadent hedonism and you have a good idea of what they're like.

basically, the fact that the two allies people have so far are low class criminals/heretics is not a coincidence. not just because some of them are only people who know, but also because they might be the only people willing to tell you. so I'm going to have to come up with a third criminal person for you if we're going that route. which y'know, always better to have allies, especially in a universe like this, so if thats what you want, I'll probably flesh out that Malifixer I mentioned earlier.

----------


## Earl of Purple

It's also possible he turns up in his full battle-gear, the dragon scale armour and everything, but whilst he's expecting the jump he's not expecting to be dumped into immediate danger. Even so, he's got an enchanted duelling cane he can carry with no issues. So a new arrival nearby without interrupting the fight, perhaps. I've been reading to keep up, and I'm mostly familiar with Warhammer 40k already so I personally won't need much to catch up on.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Okay, your just offering possibilities without locking anything down for me as to what your preference is, I'm being lazy and just drop you right in front of the rest of the jumpers as combat is over. also Rater has been quite clear that no one is expecting their jump to be into Wh40k specifically.

----------


## Earl of Purple

Sorry about that, I've also been busy and unable to think about the options when away from my PC. Things should be a little more routine for me now, as the family that was visiting left yesterday.

----------


## Rater202

By the way, a number of Jump documents indicate that some beings are aware of the existence of Jumpers: The Chronicles of Narnia jump opens with your  Benefactor negotiating your entry into that world with Aslan, the Disgaea jump document is framed as a conversation between yourself, your Benefactor, and Vyers, and there's a Dragon Ball Jump that's framed as Fu borrowing the Jumper for a few experiments.

----------


## Earl of Purple

The Dishonored document I used had me stop and be quizzed by the Outsider and granted twenty-five runes before the Benefactor turns up and starts discussing the other options you make. I guess I'd assumed the Benefactor was talking to me, not the character, and perhaps in Edward's case the Benefactor- being me- made a lot of the initial choices for him. It's here.

----------


## Lord Raziere

I think its more interesting if a certain entity or entities weren't aware of Jumpers but because of you showing up, are now. I have a certain idea of whom that I particularly like and want to reveal at some point. its probably not THAT surprising who it is but still. 

My reasoning for the Eldar or humans at the height of their power probably not knowing about Jumpers: *Spoiler*
Show

even at the height of humanity's technological, scientific and rational peak, they basically forced the Eldar and the Orks into nonaggression pacts through superior force of arms. which is freaking impressive given that the Eldar at the time were still a strong galactic empire themselves and capable of things like "conjuring anything they can imagine from the Warp to experience any pleasure they want, and this is technically when they're past the height of their psychic powers" and the Orks love to fight as a built in biological instinct. these very same humans relied on robots and automation for everything to the point where they didn't understand what their own robots were building anymore, because they were so complex and STCs made everything so idiot-proof that an AI could spit out a solution to a problem just from an average ordinary person describing it or something. this was a strength when colonizing the universe because you didn't need specialized knowledge to fix some random isolated colonies problems, but. not so much when the robots that were built by other robots turned against the robots that created them and humanity was basically irrelevant in the war for their own survival because all the fighting was done by robots loyal to them, who were so loyal they basically decided to destroy themselves after winning.

if they were aware of Jumpers 15,000 years ago (if the timeline is an accurate measure of time- the entire idea of the Chronostrife War canonically puts this into doubt, as Roboute saying "hey maybe we should get an accurate history of the Imperium" leads to the Inquisition breaking out into civil war over whether the dates are accurate or not, because warp travel is relativistic in how it works but more chaotic) ....well I don't know what the Jumperverse would be like at that time, but you'd basically have what was the closest 40k ever came to The Culture/Star Trek expanding into other universes with their ridiculous skynet/fabricator technology that makes everything the Imperium has look like a post-apocalyptic ruin because thats what it actually is. It would probably be more peaceful than the Imperium expanding into them, but given in how the Age of Technology humans never seemed to share their tech and instead dominate the galaxy with it for their own benefit while seemingly not integrating xenos into their society, it wouldn't be the best. them and the Eldar at this time would be civilizations most capable of figuring out something like this and they never did; Eldar were too busy partying and Humans would in turn be too busy enjoying their lives and make an AI build something for this or that, so the AI would have to build the Jumper technology. certainly such a rational people would use such technology to explore even if only the AI fully understood how it work- AoT humans had supposedly achieved what the Emperor tried to enforce with his Imperial Creed in having a completely secular society ruled by rationalism. 

because the Eldar and Humans at the time would either see more things to learn, or to pleasures to be had in places with completely different physics, I'm saying they didn't because if even one colony of humanity figured out how to Jump, that means a copy of the ENTIRE knowledge of the Age of Technology and the capability to build it went to another universe, and most fictional universes don't have the tech to fight against that kind broken hax. any universe would therefore look unrecognizable after 15,000 years or more of that colony replicating their society. Or maybe WH40k Age of tech humans showing up is what caused Numenera to happen, who knows? but its easier to say they simply never discovered Jumpers/other universes because of the flaws of their own societies.

of course, I can so say much on this hypothetical, because this is all interpretation and extrapolation of VERY vague or scattered scraps of lore about this time that we literally only have allegorical myths and little fragments of evidence about in 40k. a lot about this could be untrue or inaccurate, and we don't know the real reason why the Men of Iron turned against humanity and the Men of Stone. 

it could be in this iteration of 40k, humanity DID become aware of other universes and the Men of Iron were still loyal to humanity but humans had become so arrogant and believing in science that they saw some random fantasy world with magic and saw them all as uneducated ignorant barbarians to be uplifted and conquered and their magic explained away as just another form of psychic science (they accepted psykers at the time), but the Men of Iron had the logical leap that would be bad for those other humans for them to do this and turned on humanity to defend these other universes, actually being the good guy in this scenario. it would certainly be in theme for 40k for humanity's downfall of its greatest civilization that despite all their rationalism and logic that they ultimately started to succumb to their worst impulses and assumptions in an effort to try fit these other universes into a model of the universe they already know, or maybe the Men of Stone would want to optimize these other universes human happiness but would do so in a forceful way that would only lead to conflict and suffering and the Men or Iron saw that as tyranny and turned against them. maybe humanity was becoming as decadent as the Eldar, and some people who had become bored of hyper-immersive VR battles, wanted to experience killing real people for once. Maybe Chaos simply corrupted them or the robots. The truth could be almost anything at this point.


TLDR; those are hyper-advanced civs that do hax stuff, other universes aren't relevant and I don't want to potentially go on tangential explanations (like the one I just had) involving things we won't interact with, so those old civilizations never discovered Jumpers, probably.

----------


## Lord Raziere

But seriously, what do you guys want to do? Where do you want to go?

There is an entire galaxy to play in, and I dropped you in like, the far northwest edge? From what I've read, the Calixis Sector is in normal space past the Eye of Terror. 

There is local stuff like the Lathe Worlds for Adeptus Mechanicus stuff, if you go to the Spinward Front there is a state that seceded from the Imperium but hasn't fallen to Chaos called the Severan Dominate, if you want to travel from the Calixis sector to Terra, if my calculations are correct, that would be about 3000 light years and 3-12 days Warp time and 3-18 months real time to get there (this is due to how the Warp works-your subjective time within it is much shorter than the time outside of it even if it isn't consistently the same each time) just to let you know what your dealing with when your using warp travel for reference I'm using this table for that:
*Spoiler: Warp travel times*
Show




there is a lot of places you can go, a lot of things you can do and a clear goal in mind is needed here. I could show you a map of the 40k galaxy, but they kind of detail a lot of planets and places and there is multiple versions of the galaxy map depending on what perspective its from, so a human perspective map isn't the same as an ork perspective map for example, detailing different information like where WAAAAAAAAAAAGHs are.

If you just want to react or go against the Imperium without much of a plan, thats fine, I just want to make sure what exactly you hope to accomplish because this can go many directions figuratively and astronomically.

----------


## Rater202

The bit with the Inquisition reacting to Alexandra feels like a plothook but... There's not really much of a way to react to it until it happens.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> The bit with the Inquisition reacting to Alexandra feels like a plothook but... There's not really much of a way to react to it until it happens.


ah yeah, my mistake. sorry. I should know better by now. I got a solution for that. edited to let you know.

----------


## Earl of Purple

I really don't know, to be honest. I haven't thought that far ahead. If we find out about the Severan Dominate, Edward might want to try helping them stay clear of both the Imperium and Chaos' control, but mostly I think he's gotten involved in stuff because it sought him out, rather than the reverse.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Is this a "we all agreed to go there, but no one has actually gone and we're waiting for someone else to actually do it" situation? or am I missing something again?

also two new quicksheets:
*Spoiler: Nebette, Blank Assassin*
Show

Name: Nebette, Blank Death Cult Assassin
-Personality:
She is trained to be a death cult assassin who kills enemies for money or the Emperor and thus has a professional calm, she tends to take things literally however and its harder for her to imagine things in her head. Thus her smarts tend to be very material and based in worldly matters and she isn't good at more abstract or philosophical things. She does however feel angry about being kidnapped to be sent somewhere she doesn't know against her will by the Imperium for reasons they won't elaborate on.

-Description:
She wears a red-black bodysuit, underneath her mask she has blonde hair and grey eyes. 

-Capabilities:
Death Cult Assassin:
Is incredibly agile and stealthy, able to execute various ways of killing someone with melee weapons with martial skill, good skill in chem-use, medical knowledge, and the like. 

Blank:
Is a psychic blank, an Omega-level mutant and thus shuts down psychic abilities within a nearby area, and is immune to daemonic possession. People feel and instinctive wrongness when they look at her however.  

-Gear: Bodyglove, two death cult power blades, knife, autopistol, chameleoline cloak, infra-red goggles, two doses of slaught, multikey 


*Spoiler: Astropath Xiao*
Show

Name: Astropath Xiao
-Personality:
Xiao has learned to be a diviner for the future, he has gotten used to the sounds of the psychic void of fallen civilizations as an astropath. He has been forced to serve Goreman in the eyrie because his Rogue Trader he served under was caught smuggling xenotech contraband, being used as Goreman's predictor of where major crimes against the Imperium might be occurring but not being loyal to him. Being soulbound to the Emperor, he feels a certain vague connection to him, but is not fanatical about him. He does not like how the Imperium treats him or his fellow psykers, but recognizes the use they have in keeping humanity alive and functioning. 

-Description:
Wears green robes with the eye of scholastica psykana on it with flak armor underneath, a blue blindfold over his milky white useless eyes, and long unkempt messy black hair, walks with a shock staff, wears an aquila pendant around his neck.

-Capabilities:
Astropath Transcendent:
is blind but psychic senses make up for it. Is capable of stellar distance-level communications across lightyears using astrotelepathy and telepathic communication, knows lore about the astra telepathica, the warp, psykers, psyniscience, cryptology, astropath signs, various languages, psychic resistance, can use abilities in ship to ship combat due to the long range.

Soulbound:
As an astropath, Xiao is connected to and has a small piece of the Emperor's essence within him, giving him a measure of protection  from Daemons and from instant death effects

Heightened Senses:
Has heightened sense of touch, taste, and hearing

Grimdark Jedi:
can fight while blind, psychic combat senses, can create a psychic telekinetic blade to fight with, use telekinesis to lift, use telekinesis for precise tasks, create a psychic shield around himself, can compel  people to interact with him favorably, mind control them, or telekinetically crush them. 

Divination:
Possesses psychic powers to predict the future using cards, read auras, enhance skills like gunplay and swordsmanship, enhance skills for a moment, locate an object or person within a kilometer, and can warn people of incoming attacks and such  

Ship To Ship Combat:
Can do telepathic and telekinetic powers across vast differences to simply mind control crews on other ships or telekinetically damage things due to an astropaths incredible distance in their abilities.

-Gear:
flak armor, shock staff, laspistol, void suit, micro-bead, psy-focus

----------


## Rater202

My bad, I'll have a reply sometime tomorrow.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah you might to check this forum more often, because I think the structured games posts are posting often than us and thus cover up any replies we make now that Nexus is no longer here.

----------


## Rater202

Is everyone else still here?

----------


## Lord Raziere

I am still here yes. I think I may have made a mistake in using telepathic communications only you can respond to.

----------


## Earl of Purple

Yeah, I'm still here, but... there's not been anything for Edward to do for a bit. Gold Leaf's in the Nexus discord with me; I can ask them if they're still about if you want.

----------


## Gold Leaf

I'm still here, and I'm suffering the same problem Earl is in that there isn't much for the boys to do.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah, okay, I'mma speed this up a bit then. apparently an Inquisitor asking you all what your plans are in a negotiation isn't interesting to you or you just have no idea what your goals are beyond vague ideas about knowledge. my bad, I'll edit to get to some place better.

----------


## Earl of Purple

Given the Inquisitor is using telepathy, I thought he was talking primarily to the person who can actually reply telepathically. Edward's not got telepathy of his own, nor any real experience with it- except the odd hallucination sent by the Outsider or various Daedric Princes and training in identifying and resisting the emotional abilities of brass and zinc Allomancy. I will admit I possibly could have read closer to realise my mistake, though, since I just noticed Manyclops had said something a few posts ago.

----------


## Lord Raziere

my post has been edited now, I hope you don't mind, but if you do, tell me what I did wrong and what I can do to correct it.

----------


## Gold Leaf

nobody ask why Ezekiel called in Titanfall to deal with literally 5 people

----------


## Gold Leaf

When Alexandra teleported everyone back to where Manyclops and Iota-Phi were, did she remember to take XS as well?

----------


## Lord Raziere

oh right, XS is big, and I don't think Iota-Phi's shack is big enough for that robot uuuuuuuuuuuh.

lets say if Alexandra did forget, then Ensara didn't forget but teleported XS so that its outside the shack.

----------


## Earl of Purple

I believe Edward still has the Eviscerator. He's not going to use it, though if someone else wants it they can have it, but it's a thing that's missing from the bodies and wreck.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Ensara will take it if you don't want it, studying the weapons and so on is more of a personal Ensara thing, its not anything vital.

If you guys want a more structured thing with a clearer story or whatever, just say so, I'm going to just post some space marines that might show up in the future whenever I get the opportunity to introduce them:

*Spoiler: Arkheo Gabrata, The Last Lamenter*
Show


Name: Arkheo Gabrata
-Personality:
Arkheo is a space marine who seeks to protect what innocent civilians of the Imperium he can. It is all he has left after the death of his entire chapter, which he feels survivors guilt and depression about. He is competent about assessing the threat of his foes and how to defeat them, adapting to wide variety of situations but ultimately seeks nothing but to protect and fight all that he can before he dies. 

-Description:
Wears yellow power armor with the Lamenter's iconography on it, has a bolt pistol and powersword on his hip and two guns attached to his back. 

-Capabilities:
Specialty: Tactical Marine/Kill-Marine
Arkheo has been trained to be well-rounded in his skill set as a Tactical Marine, capable of taking many roles in battle, wielding any astartes weapon and making up for the lack of others outside of expertise roles like Techmarine, Apothecary or Librarian. His lone operation has now developed his skills as a Kill-Marine, allowing him training in social skills, stealth, investigation and other skills of lone operation.

Space Marine Biology:
their enhancements allow them various benefits can see in low light conditions, superior vision, immunity to dizziness and motion sickness, filter out and enhance certain sounds,breath in low oxygen or poisonous atmospheres, protection from radiation, poison immunity, enhanced taste, taste-tracking, resistance to extreme heat and cold, spit corrosive blinding poison, use space marine power armor, can read by eating biological things, can sleep for 4 hours a day or go 2 weeks without sleep, super-strength, bulletproof bones, rapid healing, enter suspended animation, can run 21km per hour, sprint 85kph, leap 10 meters in the air, and carry 1000kg of weight, lift 2000kg and push 4000kg. Fear immunity.

Last of the Lamenters:
Arkheo is the Last Lamenter Space Marine. Despite his chapters usual misfortune he is capable of taking on hordes of enemies in his determination to uphold the values of his chapter to defend the innocent. However he is still depressed about his chapter's lot in life and now has survivor's guilt from being the only Lamenter left, further pushing him to throw himself into danger to protect others regardless of the danger to himself. He is the closest thing to Master Chief in Wh40k. 

For Those We Cherish We Die in Glory:
By uttering the mantra of his chapter, Arkheo defends against instant death effects or push through suffering to stay alive. 

-Gear:MK7 Aquila Power Armor:
near-immunity to small arms fire. Night vision, thermal vision, immunity to flash, environmental protection, recoil suppression, fusion generator, lack of stealth and manual dexterity. 

Astartes Power Sword, Astartes Bolt pistol, Astartes Bolter, Astartes Plasma Gun, Astartes Combat knife, Iron Halo. 


*Spoiler: "Sanguinius" The Flesh Tearer*
Show

Name: Sanguinius 
AKA: Leonataes Morandro
Station: Flesh-Tearer Space Marine, Eternal Black Rage Don Quixote 
-Personality:
Fully believing he is Sanguinius, Primarch of the Blood Angels Legion, Leonataes is a compassionate hero loyal to the Emperor, while hating Horus with a berserk fury willing to slaughter all foes what he believes is good and right. He is willing to sacrifice himself for whom he considers to be The Emperor if need be.

-Description:
He looks like a Flesh Tearers Marine in the Death Company, his armor black but with red blood angels iconography on his armor. He has two chainswords sheathed his belt, and a jump back on his armor to fly.

-Capabilities:
Specialty: Assault Marine
Leonataes specializes in fighting in melee and can close the distance between his foes really fast. He is a master dual-wielder of chain swords and constantly flies on jump back believing that those are his wings.

Space Marine Biology:
their enhancements allow them various benefits can see in low light conditions, superior vision, immunity to dizziness and motion sickness, filter out and enhance certain sounds,breath in low oxygen or poisonous atmospheres, protection from radiation, poison immunity, enhanced taste, taste-tracking, resistance to extreme heat and cold, spit corrosive blinding poison, use space marine power armor, can read by eating biological things, can sleep for 4 hours a day or go 2 weeks without sleep, super-strength, bulletproof bones, rapid healing, enter suspended animation, can run 21km per hour, sprint 85kph, leap 10 meters in the air, and carry 1000kg of weight, lift 2000kg and push 4000kg. Fear immunity.

Primarchs Curse: Quixotic Delusions
Leonataes in his Black Rage insanity fully believes that he is the Primarch Sanguinius in the 31st millennium. He always perceives all enemies of the Jumpers as Horus and the Jumpers themselves as a loyalist figure of authority such as the Emperor, Rogal Dorne, Malcador or some other loyal primarch, but its not consistent which Jumper is which. Despite this insanity, he acts like a compassionate heroic person who protects those he can. His fervent and immutable mad belief that he is Sanguinius empowers him in the Warp, allowing him to defeat demons and survive in the Warp, and makes him resistant to instant death effects. 

Black Rage Eternal:
The secret is that he is always angry. He just controls it really well. Leonataes can unleash his rage upon his enemies whenever needed, slaughtering them in a bloody fury then reins himself back in when combat ends, still feeling the black rage within. Has the fighting skill of Sanguinius due to the psychic echoes of Black Rage within him, making him powerful in combat beyond normal space marines.

-Gear: 
MK7 Aquila Power Armor:
near-immunity to small arms fire. Night vision, thermal vision, immunity to flash, environmental protection, recoil suppression, fusion generator, lack of stealth and manual dexterity. 

Two Chainswords, Astartes Bolt pistol, Jump Pack, Astartes Power Fist.


*Spoiler: Vaan Kalleri, The Liberator*
Show

Name: Vaan Kalleri, Renegade Raven Guard Space Marine
-Personality:
Like Corvus Corax before him, he dislikes tyrannies and fights against them, 

-Description:
Wears black raven guard power armor, with a beakie helm. His skin is pale and his hair is long and black.

Backstory:
Vaan Kalleri once fought a battle against Chaos. He saw Iron Warriors spend the lives of men in waves like bullets and send out machines and tanks to blow things up with mechanical efficiency, saw Word-Bearers chant litanies similar to the Imperium's, all the while a Slaanesh cult oppressed those under them for their own decadent pleasures having infiltrated the planet's nobility, while the Dark Mechanicus performed mad science experiments. He fought against them and lead the normal people of the planet enslaved by the chaos cult to their whims to overthrow them and restore the rightful rule of the Imperium- but he noticed that Chaos's methods differed little from some of the Imperial Guard's and Ministorums methods. 

When he got back to normal Imperial worlds, he saw decadent nobility performing lesser debaucheries and tech priests turning people into servitors for breaking the rules of the Mechanicus, and while they weren't the same he realized: the Imperium and Chaos weren't that different and both were evil. The Imperium may be a necessary evil but an evil nonetheless and could not serve it any longer. So he turned Renegade and shot any Chaos cultists who tried to offer to join them. He would make his own justice, free from the two tyrannies around him, even if he died doing so. 

He was then approached by an Inquisitor of the Recongregator faction to be backed in his efforts to save the Imperium through violent revolution. Taking all the help he can get, he now traverses the Imperium to try and reform it the only way he knows how: killing the nobles and installing new leaders in their place. But these efforts often don't succeed, often ending putting people just as bad as the ones he started with, or only managing to get rid of Chaos cults that had infiltrated the upper classes.

-Capabilities:
Specialty: Devastator Marine 

Grimdark Robin Hood:
Vaan is a renegade that goes from planet to planet doing what he can to get rid of corrupt rulers and put more fair and just ones in place for the Imperium, with a crew that works with him to steal riches, redistribute wealth, kill rulers working with Chaos or Xenos but also ones that are cruel in general. He is an incredibly good shot even by Space Marine standards and is capable of ridiculous feats of marksmanship. 

Backed by Recongregators:
Vaan Kalleri is backed and protected by Recongregator faction Inquisitors who believe his work necessary to getting rid of the rot this Imperium is decaying under through revolution, one planet at a time. 

Space Marine Biology:
their enhancements allow them various benefits can see in low light conditions, superior vision, immunity to dizziness and motion sickness, filter out and enhance certain sounds,breath in low oxygen or poisonous atmospheres, protection from radiation, poison immunity, enhanced taste, taste-tracking, resistance to extreme heat and cold, spit corrosive blinding poison, use space marine power armor, can read by eating biological things, can sleep for 4 hours a day or go 2 weeks without sleep, super-strength, bulletproof bones, rapid healing, enter suspended animation, can run 21km per hour, sprint 85kph, leap 10 meters in the air, and carry 1000kg of weight, lift 2000kg and push 4000kg. Fear immunity.

-Gear: MK6 Corvus Power Armor:
near-immunity to small arms fire. Night vision, thermal vision, immunity to flash, environmental protection, recoil suppression, fusion generator, lack of manual dexterity, lighter and stealthier than M7 power armor. 

Astartes Combat knife, Astartes Sniper Rifle, Astartes Bolt Pistol, Astartes Bolter

----------


## Rater202

I should have had that up a while ago but couldn't find the motivation to actually write it out.

Should I give these two their own speech colors? I mostly just wanted to get them established, I don't know how big a deal they'll actually be.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Well....

"big deal" in this galaxy is.....how to put it....

you see the threats of Wh40k are pretty decentralized? and spread out across the entire galaxy in some form or manner.  (well, except for the Tau, but they're new.) you go kill an Ork WAAAAAAGH! in one segmentum or other, it doesn't really affect some other Ork WAAAAAAAGH! in another. the problems of one Imperial planet only matters in the sense that if that planet falls to some invading force, they might hop to the next planet to continue that. the only real centralized place of importance in the galaxy is Holy Terra because it has the Emperor on it busy keeping demons out while also making the lighthouse work, which actually doesn't cover the entire galaxy! The Imperium only has two thirds of the galaxy under their control, because thats as far as the Astronomicon can light the way. the entire upper part of the Ultima Segmentum? pretty much xenos-only territory. 

so unless you some jerk wanting to kill the Emperor (and thus make things even worse), there isn't really any one simple fell swoop solution to any of the threats out there:
-Tyranids are coming from at least two different galaxies and might have the Milky Way galaxy surrounded if the worst projections about them are true
-Necrons are immortal robots with THE most advanced non-warp tech in the galaxy, have shards of hypertech gods in cubes, and seriously the stuff they are capable of is terrifying, they have  machine to just snuff out stars by booping the map it uses and the only reason they don't use it is because they don't want to mess with the galaxy too much on a long term scale because they're immortal. and their dynasties all have different goals and don't really care about each other, and the C'tan shards are their own level of broken
-the Orks despite their silly and comedic nature ARE in fact an existential threat to the Imperium, as the War of the Beast has proven. 
-Tau and Eldar are less threats and more Xenos that the Imperium just want to kill because xenos, yet they team up with them the most. (which is temporary and at all)
-Chaos is worse than all of these because the Warp is an entire other dimension outside of linear time and space, where only your will matters, and can like make ANYTHING happen and YES its shenanigans involve time travel, its canon that Horus was convinced to turn against the Imperium by showing him a vision of the 40k version of it, making him think thats what the Emperor wanted to happen, thus making him rebel against the Emperor and causing it happen, making the entire Horus Heresy and the ten thousand years after it a time loop. you don't want to deal with this headache, too bad, your in Warhammer 40,000: no one canonically knows what year it is, your FTL travels at the speed of plot, you might get sent back in time randomly just because, time is a plaything of dark gods, its hard to tell if you can objectively spent ten years in this universe if your constantly go through subjective time warps just to get from planet to planet, and now you know why Jumpers don't normally go here, because who can objectively say when the normal ten years is up? (well omnipotent patrons can probably just arbitrarily decide that that means regardless but whatever)

oh and how in the world do you deal with Chaos Gods who don't exist in linear time, are empowered by everyone's thoughts and emotions, not just prayers, and empower their champions with immortality and magic that can verge on reality warping at its highest levels? 

and keep in mind: the Imperium are not the good faction. they might have some rare good people in them, but they are still paranoid genocidal religious fanatics who want to wipe out anything opposing them. I would not say that the Imperium winning is the best end. 

being a big deal in a galaxy like this, taking all that into account is weird, because you can be a big deal to whatever random planet you save this week- even Ciaphas Cain, Known Ordinary Man, is considered a Hero for the deeds he has done, famous or legendary for doing so even. But then you zoom out, seeing all the threats are slowly yet inevitably closing in and he is nothing but a drop in the bucket of doom. 

these may not be problems the characters can solve conventionally, because the Imperium has been trying to solve them with overwhelming force for ten thousand years and have only managed to keep the status quo, or at least, slow its collapse into a near glacial decay as their victories are often just as costly as their losses. the Imperium constantly says the only way to win against their foes is by making any sacrifice and overwhelming force but given how thats going for them, one might want to come up with a better plan. Or not, maybe you hypothetically just want to fight cool enemies and get cool stuff, save the only the good people you find and don't care if this galaxy burns because your all Jumpers and will survive regardless, and the Imperium's evil anyways and kind of caused a lot of what they're facing to themselves arguably, I'm not your mother.

----------


## Rater202

...I mean "big deal" in terms of our narative.

I don't know if Pamela and Molly are going to be around enough to need their own text colors.

----------


## Rater202

For future reference: While it should be obvious who the DC Half of Molly and Rose are, especially since I've flat-out said it in-text, their Marvel Halfs aren't as mainstream.

Rose's other half is Klara "Rose Red" Prast and Molly's is Molly "Bruiser" Hayes.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Okay whoops, I screwed up the Warp physics thing there uuuh....hm...that is NOT the intended message at all, it should not be useless to try and learn, I screwed up, how to fix that....

----------


## Rater202

So the thought occurs to me that given the perks and powers that Alexandra has, she can probably just make music happen by manipulating air particles.

I'm not _saying_ that she made a dubstep soundtrack happen in Esnara's general vicinity with no obvious source at some point during the trip over, but I'm not saying that she didn't either.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah sure that could happen, fun little prank why not.

I intended to like, make sheets for people, but I'm tired right now still haven't made one for the Navigator, Eldrad and Eldar character. if what I've looked up what people say about Eldrad is correct, he might actually be one of the few people capable of fighting like, DBZ level people, so statting him is a bit more important than most.

----------


## Rater202

Show of hands, who's still here?

----------


## Lord Raziere

still here.

----------


## Gold Leaf

Still here. Just been facing a few minor setbacks.

----------


## Earl of Purple

I'm also here. I'm covering for a colleague at work which has messed my schedule up something dreadful. Sorry about the delay- I've been meaning to post for about a week, just unable to find the time.

----------


## Rater202

Gold Leaf, please post something here the next time you're online so we know if you're still here or not.

----------


## Lord Raziere

been meaning to post these characters:

*Spoiler: Eldrad Ulthran, Eldar Farseer of Craftworld Ulthwe*
Show


Name: Eldrad Ulthran
-Personality:
He cares about the Eldar people and works to ensure their survival. He is careful to choose the option that has the least amount of at least Eldar lives lost. He knows that the fate of humans and Eldar is intertwined and is willing to do anything to defeat Chaos. 

-Description:
Tall elf, wears long black robes with various designs, and wears a helm to protect himself from the warp, has his staff always with him. 

-Capabilities:
Power Level: Solar System Level/Alpha Plus Level Psyker

Ten-Thousand Year Genius:
Is incredibly intelligent even among Eldar and has ten thousand years of experience and knowledge, and holds unrivaled powers of foresight allowing to formulate strategies centuries or millennia in advance

Psyker Capabilities:
Eldrad is immensely psychically powerful, being the most power psyker in the galaxy capable of surviving a fight against Magnus the Red, Abaddon and defeat Kairos Fateweaver. Is the most powerful Farseer of the entire Eldar race, capable of seeing further into the future, and with more precision than any other. Capable of stopping time, accelerating time, slowing time,a ccelerating time and reversing time, Can foresee possible future events that will not come to pass for 10,000 years, observe events across the Galaxy as they occur, foresee countless variations of his possible deaths, and observe the uncountable millions of billions of individual strands of fate of every individual in the Galaxy, Immensely above regular Alpha Level Psykers, who can control the populations of entire worlds. Should be above Teturact, who mind-controlled the populations of twelve solar systems, Through the Revenant Psychic Discipline, he can instantly kill his foe by severing the cord of his fate, telepathy on a galactic scale, Portal Creation across a galactic-scale, if assisted and/or given a brief amount of preparation, Can open portals into the Immaterium and cast his foes to its depths, can banish Daemons back into the Warp, Can undo wounds and re-knit skin with a thought, Can boil the blood of his enemies, Can manipulate darkness to conceal himself, and reveal concealed foes, Can create an astral doppelganger of himself, Can amplify his and his allies' physical and psychic powers, while lowering those of his foes,  Psychic Barriers, Illusion Creation (Affects even Primarchs), Can Bypass Durability with several Psychic Abilities, Resistance to Psychic Powers, Possession, Mind Manipulation, Empathic Manipulation, Soul Manipulation, Fate Manipulation, Probability Manipulation, Life and Death Manipulation, Spatial Manipulation, Time Manipulation, Existence Erasure and Matter Manipulation 

Great Eldar soul:
His presence in the Warp is Astronomicon-like, smaller and weaker than the real thing but similar enough to be comparable to due to his power. 

Crystallizing Twilight:
Eldrad is slowly crystallizing with age, as all Eldar Farseers eventually do. However, by unknown means he has managed to significantly slow down the process, which is why he has lived for as long as he has. 

-Gear:
-Staff of Ulthamar: 
The baroque and priceless force staff carried by Eldrad Ulthran is far more than just a symbol of his office, and is even more ancient than the venerable Ulthran himself. Made from the purest wraithbone, it bears the spirit stones of the first Seer Council of Ulthwé. Each Craftworld has an infinity circuit: A complex wraithbone endoskeleton that runs throughout the Craftworld and houses the spirits of dead Eldar. The Staff of Ulthamar forms a hyperspatial link to the infinity circuit of Craftworld Ulthwé. To the weak, the babble of thousands of ghost-voices channelled by the staff would quickly erode all sanity. To one as strong as Eldrad, the staff can act as a conduit, directing a reservoir of psychic power to aid his fellows or destroy his enemies.

-Armour of the Last Runes: Eldrad's armor is engraved with numerous runes which speak of enduring until the final dying of the light. These runes act as incredibly powerful wards against harm, allowing Eldrad a good chance to ignore attacks of any intensity due to their mysterious spiritual power.

-Witch Blade: A powerful Eldar sword carried by seers which is capable of destroying even the most dangerous of foes both physically and spiritually.

-Shuriken Pistol: As all shuriken weapons do, the shuriken pistol fires projectiles with monomolecular-thin edges, allowing them to slice through even the toughest of materials with ease.

-Ghosthelm: A helm worn by Eldar psykers which allows them to conceal their presence in the Warp, taking away much of the risk of using their powers.


*Spoiler: Kaerabryn, Eldar Ranger*
Show


Name: Kaerabryn, Eldar Ranger
-Personality:
She is a rebellious hundred-ager, equivalent to a teenager in Eldar terms. She believes in taking more risks to save the Eldar people, and doesn't like the restrictive lifestyle of the Eldar Craftworlds. 

-Description:
Has blue and purple hair, black and white eldar armor, and carries around an Eldar Sniper rifle.

-Capabilities:
Eldar Ranger: She is skilled in stealth and survival, sniping, swordplay and generally working on her own, speaking various languages throughout the galaxy, solo piloting and so on

Immaterial Martial Art: Wandering Warp Ronin Style
A martial art combining physical and power over the Immaterium from the old Eldar empire, it allows the user to teleport through the Warp, cut small rifts in space with blades to suck people into the warp, empower her strikes to destroy demons and deal great damage to everyone else, open warp rifts inside people, or unleash warp energies through  punctured rifts, use bullets to make warp zones to tear people apart, and other warp rift martial art tricks
Techniques:
-Step of the Warp: Teleport a short range
-Materium-Rending Palm: Opens small rifts into the warp to tear up people's organs from the inside
-Daemon-Slaying Strike: empowers her strikes with psychic energy to shock people and deal damage to daemons to kill them permanently
-Foe-Devouring Slash: Opens a rift into the warp that sucks the enemy into the Warp to destroy them
-Mayhem-Inducing Shot: fires a shot from to hit an are and create a miniature Warp zone akin to the Eye of Terror where the laws of reality break down and the user can manipulate to their advantage
-Outer Ocean Stance: wreathes herself in a field of Warp energy like a force field to enhance her own abilities as if like armor of flexible reality. 
-Breach-Sealing Grip: Wraps her hand in psychic energy to grabs two sides of a rift and force it closed to mend the crack in reality

Eldar Biology: 
Eldar are long-lived by human standards, and most will live more than a thousand years unless they die from accident or disease. Eldar also have much faster metabolic rates than humans, and their cardiac and neurological systems are more advanced. These traits manifest in their vastly heightened reactions and agility compared to humans. To them humans seem to move in slow motion with a certain degree of awkwardness, while to humans the Eldar can move with distracting grace and can be blindingly fast in combat. Eldar are mentally far superior to humans, and feel all emotions much more strongly, requiring the Eldar to exercise constant restraint to avoid mental breakdown. As a race they have a high level of psychic ability, which serves as the foundation of their technology. 
However The Eldar gestation period is much longer than most races, and the process of reproduction being done in stages, making accidental Eldar birth impossible. 

-Gear: Cameleoline Cloak, Aeldari Mesh Armour (With Void Gear mod), Ranger Long Rifle, Shuriken Pistol, Knife, Spirit Stone, Bedroll, Blanket, Magnoculars, Eldar Power Sword.



*Spoiler: Zhargeon the Archeognostic*
Show


Name: Zhargeon the Archeognostic 
-Personality:
A knowledge-seeking villain, wishing to find an Eldar weapon capable of creating anything from the Warp called The Forge of Vaul, he is ambitious, scheming believes himself incredibly intelligent. He has a vested interest exploring various ruins of the past believing there many secrets to learn from it to gain great power. He wishes to someday surpass Ahriman and perhaps even Magnus The Red. 

-Description:
He looks like an experienced thousand sons sorcerer, a blue space marine with egyptian and tzeentchian themes such as tentacles, eyes, ravens in his armor design and a sorcerer staff with the eight arrows of chaos on top

-Capabilities:
Archetype: Thousand Sons Sorcerer
Is an Alpha Level Psyker in terms of power

Tzeentchian Archaeologist:
Knows a lot of lore and knowledge about the ancient ruins and civilizations that most do not- and maybe even things that no one should know. 

Space Marine Biology:
their enhancements allow them various benefits can see in low light conditions, superior vision, immunity to dizziness and motion sickness, filter out and enhance certain sounds,breath in low oxygen or poisonous atmospheres, protection from radiation, poison immunity, enhanced taste, taste-tracking, resistance to extreme heat and cold, spit corrosive blinding poison, use space marine power armor, can read by eating biological things, can sleep for 4 hours a day or go 2 weeks without sleep, super-strength, bulletproof bones, rapid healing, enter suspended animation, can run 21km per hour, sprint 85kph, leap 10 meters in the air, and carry 1000kg of weight, lift 2000kg and push 4000kg. Fear immunity.

Rubric of Ahriman:
Has a great degree of control of his abilities than most sorcerers and greater willpower than most to protect against mental attacks, as well as having dust Thousand Son Rubric Marines that obey him.

Telepathy:
Can communicate with people telepathically, psychic scream, make illusions in peoples minds to confuse them. 

Telekinesis:
Can use general telekinesis and fly, crush things in his telekinetic grip, and generally move things with his mind

Divination:
can see the future useful both strategically and in personal combat precognition to dodge or predict where people are going to be to strike them. 

Tzeentchian Sorcery:
-Abhorrent Ward:
a ward that makes the sorcerer look psychically horrifying to anyone who looks upon them 
-Foul Cage
spawns tentacles full of spikes and thorns from the ground that ensnare and damage foes
-Gift of Chaos:
forces mutations upon people with the Warp
-Warptime:
enhances his speed and reflexes to unnatural heights
-Winds of Chaos:
unleashes a wave of azure flame energy in 30 degree cone
-Bolt of Change:
Fires a flame that can burn or mutate people into chaos spawn
-Flicker:
becomes incorporeal, but cannot cross charged barriers, holy wards, or energy wards such as a Gellar field or Void shield
-Mindscourge:
attacks someone with psychic sliver that stays in head and keeps damaging the foe mentally
-Protean Form:
reshapes ones own body for various effects like liquid or clay, but causes psychic phenomena as it does
-Aether Worm:
psychically implanted parasite that at first protects the targets mind and boosts their psychic power, and has easy access to that person's mind. 
-Fate Loom:
boosts fortune for a few moments to be healed, and to affect fate more strongly, but after the moments are over pay a high price in fate for it.
-Labyrinthine Conundrum:
implants an all-consuming mystery in a victims head that is unsolvable, the victim has to realize it cannot be solved or they soon will fall into coma after trying to figure it out under a minute. 
-Mask of Deceit:
disguises themselves as someone else of the same species for deception
-Storm of Change: 
rain of blue fire from above and burns and mutates people
-Blasphemy Made flesh:
make people try to aim at him miss in revulsion of his presence
-Hellish Blast:
more powerful warp blast
-Primordial Annihilation:
explosion of warp energy centered on the sorcerer harming everyone around them but not harming themselves and burnin away material reality by making perils of the warp appear
-Sunder the Veil:
sunders the veil between the materium and the warp to summon demons to fight for him and making all psychic power go out of control while its there. 

-Gear:
Legion Bolt Pistol, Demon-Possessed Force Sword, Talisman of Tzeentch, Warp Staff,

----------


## Gold Leaf

To be honest, I might have to drop out of this one. Life has been getting in the way super hard lately and when I can find the time to make a post, the motivation frustratingly just isn't there. I think if I bail, it'll be healthier for me and less complicated for you.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Okay, understandable. Do what you need to do.

----------

